# Sticky  Introduce yourself Part 2



## lfung5

Since the original "Introduce Yourself" is almost 150 pages, I thought it might be nice to start a new one. It seems we have a lot of newbies and some of the old members jumped ship Please post pictures of you, your family, and your dog(s) or not

I'm Linda. I live with Bella 6 yrs old, Fred 5 yr old, and Scudder 4 years old. We live outside of Philadelphia near BRADY"S mom.

I am a freelance makeup artist for TV, Print, Video etc. 

Bella is the Alpha female. She is very submissive to humans, but rules the boys. She is very gentle, loves to be held, calm, and loving.

Fred is a shy, grumpy boy. He is super sweet when you give him a treat, laid back, loves to be held, affectionate, and the bottom of the pack.

Scudder is Mr. Happy Go Lucky. he is so lovable, affectionate, super easy going, calm, go with the flow kinda guy.

Hope you all join in!


----------



## TilliesMom

Great idea to start a new thread! (and I LOVE the bag in your picture, where is that from!!?)

My name is Tammy, and I am Havmom to Tillie (aka Tillie-kins, Tillie monster) in California.
She is 5 months old, we've had her since September.
She is amazing, so sweet, SO smart AND hasn't had an accident in over a MONTH!! wahoooo! She completes our family and adds a ton of life and excitement to our home! We have 2 (human) children also, 5 yrs and 8 1/2 yrs and they love Tillie to pieces.
Oh, we also have 3 cats... 1 cat shy of a crazy cat lady as my husband says!!

loving this forum and getting to know everyone, hearing stories and seeing pictures!!


----------



## lfung5

Hi Tammy,
The bag is a FUNDLE. It's not Bella's favorite bag. Her favorite one looks like a purse, but she lies on her tummy and her legs hang out of the bottom.


----------



## LuckyOne

Hi I'm Trudy. I live in Ohio with my two fur babies Einstein (black and white) and Watson (white). They were born in April 2009. When they joined us we had just lost our beloved Dusty the Newfoundland. We still had Woody our sweet senior Saint Bernard and he has since passed this last summer. They loved Woody but as an old man, he just tolerated them. lol These are our first Havanese and we are all in love. 

I have three children. My oldest is Addison (24) Kiley (21) and Spencer (16) Spencer has been critically ill for four years seeing specialists from here and Cleveland. I really think the boys have helped to save his life, giving him such joy and something to look forward too each day. I can only work part time and Spencer is too ill to attend school so between my working boomerangs (older two) and Spencer the pups are never alone.

I am leaving with my husband soon for our first overnight without the pups and I am anxious. Einstein is so attached to me I am afraid of how he will be when I'm gone for an entire week. Einstein is so smart he would let us know when Watson had to go outside to potty when they were just four months old. He also answers us by shaking his head yes and of course answering with a sneeze or two! Einstein eats at our feet, carrying the food from his bowl to us. Watson is pure dog. He wants to be held for a short time and then he's on to something else. He is very attached to my oldest son Addison. Watson eats at the bowl. Watson barks at the slightest thing and Einstein just picks his head up and lays back down. lol Einstein wants to be on my lap or wants me to hold him all the time. The family jokes that I need a baby sling or sack to carry him and he would be one happy pup. They both love car rides and never get car sick. They went camping with us and did great on the 6 hour car ride.

I don't have pics of me and the boys. I'm always the one behind the camera. Linda your beautiful. In your line of work, would you consider working your make up magic on me?  My son Addison is in the pictures with the boys. 

I have been a member of this forum since the fall of 2009 and I can't thank everyone enough for helping me through the puppy days and now their toddler years.


----------



## lfung5

Tammy,
You have a bust household! Tillie is adorable and so smart to be almost housebroken already.

Trudy,
OK, Einstein is my kind of mommy's boy. Sounds just like my Scudder. I think he will adjust when you are away, especially since there's always someone there.

I am sorry to hear about your son Spencer. I'm happy the furkids bring him so much joy. These guys seem to understand when someone is ill. I wonder if your pups can sense Spencer's illness. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TilliesMom

nice to meet you Trudy!!

oh and talk about a busting at the seams household... did I mention our home is only 960 sq ft? LOL


----------



## lfung5

Sheesh! What is everyone chicken to post their pictures?! Ok, for crying out loud, then just post your dogs pictures and a brief introduction:doh:


----------



## Kathie

Linda, Abby & I never manage to look good at the same time but we're working on it!


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, oh whoops.. .i totally did get the whole "pics of YOU" thing! LOL
I just love to see pics of my baby!!
okay, okay, here is one from the day we picked Tillie out.


----------



## Havakiss

*My First Posting*

Hi,

This is my first posting and I have been waiting for an opportunity to share about my sweet little havanese.

I have had several dogs in my lifetime and have loved each of them; however, 4months ago we got our first havanese. His name is Bisbee and he is currently 6months old. I cannot express what a SPECIAL little guy he is. What an AMAZING breed this is!!! He has been a dream of a puppy and I know that I will not be a single havanese owner...I must have more

One of the things that has been so special is that we have a 80 pound yellow lab in our family. I never anticipated that they would develop such a special friendship. They are completely in love with each other. It is hysterical watching them play together. One of their favorite games is playing tug...80 pounds on one end of the toy and 8 pounds on the other end.

I can say without a doubt I think that the havanese is the best breed of dog there is and I am completely in love.

Thanks for letting me brag....

Cindy (Havakiss)


----------



## lfung5

Now that's what I'm talkin about Tammy! Love the baby picture of Tillie!!

Kathie, we will wait for you to get that perfect picture.........2011 maybe?

Welcome to the forum Cindy. Bisbee is a doll. That's interesting to hear you say. Bella was my first dog ever. I guess I lucked out getting the best breed on my first try huh? I do love these little fur babies. 
It's so nice when they get along. Happy to see the 2 of your dogs are best buds!


----------



## pjewel

What a wonderful thread! Great idea Linda, I love all your stories.

Tammy - you can see the love you feel for Tilllie. She's a lucky pup.

Cindy - Of course you have to have more than one. Most of us do. It's such a joy to watch the big ones being sweet and loving to the little ones. I have that in my house too. It's a gift.

Trudy - You have a beautiful family and adorable fur kids. I'll keep your son Spencer in my prayers. I do believe in the healing quality of our pets.


----------



## davetgabby

Hello to all the wonderful people that live, learn and share here. I've always liked dogs. When I was about seven years old ,everyone around the neighbourhood was afraid of our neighbour's German Shepherd. I was not, and since I showed no fear ,he would also be friendly with me. Maybe he sensed that I was from a GSD background. LOL My grandfather was the first person in Canada to get this breed from Germany. Anyway since then I've always loved all dogs and used to take care of the hunting dogs we used in our hunting group. Since finding Molly nearly six years ago, I have taken a keen interest in studying all things dogs. I joined IPDTA (International Positive Dog Training Association) where I learned from some of the best trainers around. They all would say, I should have been a dog trainer ,LOL, but I guess I figured I started a little too late. Last year I felt really humbled when I received the Peer's Choice Award from IPDTA. 
I've always enjoyed helping educate people about the benefits of positive reinforcement based training methods. I think it's about time that dog training has moved in this direction . What a difference in how dogs were trained 25 years ago, compared to what we know now. My first book I bought back then was typical for the time period. Quite harsh to say the least. And when I look at all my books that I have bought since that first book , I can see that gradually we have learned more and more. And to say that it has been heading in the right direction would be an understatement. 
I think we should be treating dogs no different than we would treat a human. There is no need for the use of fear or intimidation in dog training and I will hope to continue to promote this message whenever I can. 
If we are to call dogs "man's best friend" it's up to us to reciprocate.


----------



## trueblue

I think most of you know me already, but for those who don't, here goes. My name is Kim. I'm 43, married, and have 3 kids, Jack (10), Piper (9) and Miles (7). I work full time as in-house counsel for a local shipyard. We have one hav, Santos (1.5 yrs), Sushi (shih tzu, 3) and Bentley (english springer spaniel, 5). I am a rabid Saints fan, I love to read, and I love my dogs. I want a puppy, but my husband is a scrooge. Here we are.










My daughter, the mini dog whisperer with the canine crew:


----------



## Kathie

lfung5 said:


> Kathie, we will wait for you to get that perfect picture.........2011 maybe?


Linda, if we're waiting for "perfect" that may be a looong time!


----------



## davetgabby

What a lovely group. Thanks for sharing Kim. . Go Saints Go. Blackmale hubby. LOL. Come on folks we need more intro's, or we'll come looking for you. :whip:


----------



## pjewel

I think hubby is planning to surprise you with a puppy for Christmas. If not, I told you, let that be your present to him . . . or the kids. He can't be that much of a Scrooge. Love your pictures. You're kids are all beautiful. In that last "dog whisperer" photo of your daughter, I feel as if I'm looking at such a sweet soul.

You're all lucky to have each other.


----------



## Suzi

My name is Suzi and I live in Oregon in a small city called West Linn. Would love to find some Havanese friends in the area.
I have two kids a boy named Kelly who is 25 And a girl named Carly who is 27
Maddie is like having my third kid I love her she has made my life complete.
I just got laid off work and have lots of time to be with her. I would love to learn everything their is to know about breeding .
I studied Art in collage and ceramics and painting are my main interests. I'm thinking of putting together a small line of Havanese clothes and be a stay at home mom. I diffidently want more than one Havanese I'm waiting tell spring when Maddie is a bit older. 
I love this Forum and it is nice to see faces of all you Havi Moms and Dads!

I painted the fire hydrant for the dog park I work for the city of West Linns Park department and was paid to Design and paint it. It only took about one minute before a dog used it


----------



## Kathie

Kim, what a beautiful family!

Suzi, sounds like you're enjoying your free time with Maddie now!


----------



## lfung5

It's great to see the faces behind the names. I know some of the people here, but the forum has grown so large I can't keep up. This kind of thread is so helpful to me. Thanks for all your responses! I love all the pictures and getting to you you guys!


----------



## lfung5

Suzi,
Nice job on the fire hydrant. I know my boys would love to get a hold of it!


----------



## eadn13

*Our Intro*

Hi, we got Rooney in mid-November from Prairiwind in S. Dakota. He was born 9/13/10 making him about 12 weeks. The picture I will attach is from last night, I just got a new winter hat, so we modeled together. :whoo:
I'm a cardiac nurse, working 3 twelve hour shifts per week, and my son Oakley is a senior in high school. Rooney gets visits during the day when we are both gone.

I'm in the midst of a separation from my husband, which will most likely end our relationship. I'm just not moving forward legally as he is recovering from some medical issues... Nothing like gettin a guy while he's down, eh?

I will say that getting this wonderful black and tan puppy has really helped my emotional state. I had no idea, he softens me up, decreases my stress and stays with me all day and night. A great relationship! No, really I try to give back to the little guy, by keeping him cozy and stimulated.

I have never been a pet person. When I was younger I was around poorly trained dogs, I see this now in retrospect.

So, I find myself amazingly, pleasantly surprised by the gift this puppy is for us. People around me have indicated this fact by the love when talking about their pets, but I just didn't get it before.

I am addicted to looking at pics of other havanese, and especially web sites with puppy pictures. Dreaming of another, maybe next year?

Love, love, love my puppy!:bounce:

That's the scoop poop.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Elizbeth, What a tough job you have! My late husband spent 3 months in a Cardiac Intensive Care unit in 1986 he had 7 surgerys and three were open heart. The nurses were so great. You really do need to destress. Your guy is so cute.


----------



## lfung5

Wow Elizabeth,
Welcome to the forum! Roney is adorable. I love the Prairiwind pups! I was the same as you. I never even liked animals! People couldn't believe I was getting a dog and now I have 3. They got me through my divorce as well! It's amazing how these guys can fill voids in your heart and make everything ok. Thanks for posting!


----------



## trueblue

Elizabeth, your prairiwind boy looks like mine! Welcome


----------



## becks

*Introducing Boz*

Hi, my name is Rebecca and I have been lurking around this site for the past 3 or 4 months. My husband and I have one of the dozen or so Havanese in New Zealand. As it is such a new breed here, this site in invaluable for information. My "Boz", is a white male with a small amount of champagne colouring on his ears and back. He is 11 months old and very demanding of my time. He has green eyes and brown nose and lips, I have no idea if this is normal or not but he's my little guy. Actually I think he thinks he owns me!


----------



## lfung5

becks said:


> Hi, my name is Rebecca and I have been lurking around this site for the past 3 or 4 months. My husband and I have one of the dozen or so Havanese in New Zealand. As it is such a new breed here, this site in invaluable for information. My "Boz", is a white male with a small amount of champagne colouring on his ears and back. He is 11 months old and very demanding of my time. He has green eyes and brown nose and lips, I have no idea if this is normal or not but he's my little guy. Actually I think he thinks he owns me!


Hi Rebecca,
Welcome to the forum. I'm am glad you finally stopped lurking!! Wow, there are only a handful of havanese in new Zealand huh? Your boy is a chocolate!! I love them. It is completely normal for the chocolates to have brown pigment around their eye, lips and nose and green eyes.I would love to see more pictures of his pretty green eyes. Do you think the Hav's over there look any different. How big is he?


----------



## becks

Boz is much larger than I thought he was going to be, he just seemed to grow and grow and was not a puppy for very long at all. From shoulder to tail he is about 20 inchs long and approx 12'' tall at shoulder.

I am trying to keep him in a long coat, but am starting to struggle as I guess he is now blowing his coat (a term I have never heard before). My groomer has never seen this breed before or could find no reference so between the two of us we are really experimenting using the trial and error method! First groom we cut his fringe (bangs) but as it grew out I didn't like so I am now trying to grow it out and it is going through a messy stage, (cant quite get it in a band). Second and last groom, we cut around his feet and beard a little more than the first time. I am now combing him for about 20 minutes every day to keep the knots at bay but I am worried about ruining his coat as I notice it is starting to look a little "fly-away".

I will have to study up and learn how to post photos, then I will let you see him now he is a little older and scruffier. 

Rebecca


----------



## lfung5

He is s big boy! My friends Hav is big too. He is about 19lbs. There are a lot of larger hav's out there. I actually prefer the larger ones. My guys are 6, 15 and 16lbs. My boys are very sturdy.
I think your groomer is doing a nice job on his face, from what I can see. I am not a fan of beards, and a big fan of puppycuts. I do my own. I know they don't look perfect, but it saves me so much money and then allows me to splurge on dog sweaters and coats
To post a picture. Hit the "Go Advanced" and then look for " manage attachments". Another window will pop up allowing you to load 5 pictures. Then you add them to you post. I have an apple computer. The way I do it is I put the pictures I want to upload on my desktop and load them from there. I will look for pictures later


----------



## becks

I think your dogs look very well groomed and cared for, the pic you can see of my Boz is when he was about 4 months old. 

I cant even find the "Go Advanced" so I have just loaded some into an album in my profile. pop in there and you will see him as he is now, his scruffy self. Lol.

Thank you for your interest. I think I will be spending quite a bit of time on here, as for now it is well after midnight and Im off to bed.

Rebecca


----------



## lfung5

Rebecca,
He's adorable! I can see where his coat might be tough to take care of. It looks pretty thick. I like the longer coats, but I just can't do it with 3. Plus, I swear my guys look younger when I cut them down. It takes years off their little faces

The " Go Advanced" button is right under the Quick Reply box at the bottom of this page.


----------



## rokipiki

Hi,
My name is Marina. I live in Zagreb, Croatia and work as foreign affairs correspondent for daily newspapers. It is a nice job, but sometimes exhausting (WikiLeaks!!!). But the good thing is that I can work a lot from home and go to the newsroom only for couple of hours. So I can enjoy a lot of time with Roki my little cuddly boy. We also have house on Adriatic coast - two hunderd years old stone house (my mother was born there). 
roki is going to be one year old on Christmas - he is the most precious Christmas present I've ever got. During last ten months we spent together, through him I learned a lot about myself, about my feelings, problems that I have, my sorrows and joys. he has helped me a lot to go through a difficult stage in my life. He is really precious and unique to me. 
My life might be some kind of curiosity because I was born in comunism and lived in that system for thirty years. Then came the four years long war. First two years I was war reporter going around first lines, even whitnesed my coleague from TV being killed just beside me. Then I became diplomatic correspondent. 
I hope I attached photos correctly.


----------



## lfung5

Hi Marina,
Thanks for sharing your story. You have been through a lot, more than most people.

It is true about these little balls of fluff. They can bring so much joy. I just love their unconditional love. I can't even begin to tell you how much they do for me. I often wonder how I got through 39 years of my life without them!

Thanks for posting pictures of you and Roki! He's beautiful.


----------



## LuckyOne

I'm always the one behind the camera but here's a pic taken in Photo Booth of me and Einstein aka Mama's Boy! I am a 50 year old woman in love with two pups! lol


----------



## shiggins

Hi. I hope the pictures come over, Im having a hard time attaching them to my post. I did create a album. I am the proud owner of Barkley Bean, he is my baby. He joined our brood in March. The family thinks im obsessed, my daughter went off to college last year so he fills my empty nest syndome. He has a bother and sister, both rotties. He has taught them how to play like puppies again. I was recently on a web site looking at havanese products(cafepress.com) when I found a shirt that said my brother is a havanese, I told my daughter. She said and I quote..people will ask what that is and I will have to tell them the dog my mother loves more than me..lol I love this forum it is great to see people who love their little bundles of joy as much as I do. (you all understand how i feel, unlike ,my family)


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Susan. You don't need a therapist. You are quite normal here. Thanks for sharing . Cute story.


----------



## shiggins

Thanks so much!


----------



## TilliesMom

wow! welcome to all the new faces! It is so interesting to hear how Hav around the world bring such love and joy to thier human mommy and daddy's!!
love reading all the posts!
keep 'em coming!! 

Oh, also, since everyone is actually WRITING stuff about themselves, I will add to my intro too!
My name is Tammy, live in California and am blessed to be a stay at home mom to our 2 kids, 5 and 8 yrs old. My husband is from Moscow, Russia and has been in the US for 15 yrs, we have been married for almost 11 yrs. I enjoy scrapbooking, shopping, spending time with my family and baking!
there, that's me in a nutshell.. and I'll attach the pic (again) now that I have actually said something about myself!


----------



## lfung5

Yes, this is great to see and learn more about everyone!! Thanks


----------



## davetgabby

Come on folks we know there are some newbies that haven't been introduced yet. Don't be shy.


----------



## lfung5

Yeah, this is a tough crowd!


----------



## Pipersmom

Well I'm an oldie but I didn't do it on the first thread so...

I'm Julie and this is Piper, we live in Northern New Jersey. Piper is two years old and the first dog I have ever had. I love her more than I ever thought possible. This forum and everyone here has been invaluable to me as I had no experience and a lot to learn.

I work in technical support and am lucky enough to be able to work from home. Piper is the perfect "coworker", she's always quiet when she knows I'm busy except if the UPS guy comes, I swear she can hear that truck from a block away. She's quite the character and keeps me amused all day long.

I love looking at all these pictures and learning a little bit about all of you.


----------



## lfung5

GREAT PICTURE JULIE. I JUST LOVE THAT LITTLE PIPER!!


----------



## davetgabby

great pics Julie, thanks for that.


----------



## eadn13

Laughing Magpie
Wow, I can only imagine how hard those three months in the ICU must have been. I've always felt it must be so hard for patients who have had one open heart to come back for a second years later. Three in 3 months! Thanks for sharing. My blessings to you and yours.


----------



## shimpli

Hi. I am not sure if I introduced myself in the first thread so here I go... I am Tere and I live in an almost " empty nest" in New Jersey with my husband, my 18 y/o daughter, my Chihuahua Wekee and my beautiful Havanese Ache. (We also have a 23 y/o son and a 20 y/o daughter ) We were born and raised in Puerto Rico and we moved to New Jersey 10 years ago. Ache is 7 months and these past 5 months with her have been filled with joy, laughs and a lot of action... We love her.


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures Tere!


----------



## clare

*Dizzie and Nellie*

Hello, I did post in the first getting to know you thread, but if you can stand it here we go again!My name is Clare and I live in England, in a town called Eastbourne, which is by the sea and is supposed to be the sunniest place in Great Britain.I live with my Dear husband of 34 years,all our children have flown the nest, but we see them very regularly, we are lucky enough to be blessed with 3 grandchildren,who live close by.We have our dear pups Dizzie who is 21 months old, and his half sister Nellie who is 7 moths old,plus our 4 cats!Here are a couple of pics,one of us last Christmas, before Nellie arrived, and one of myself at Halloween with Nellie,usually I am the one behind the camera so it is difficult to find a pic of myself with the furbabies.


----------



## lfung5

Glad you posted Claire! I missed you in the first Introduce Yourself. That thread got to big for me that's why I wanted to start another. Plus, a lot of the people are no longer here. Thanks for posting. What great pictures!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I posted before on another thread. For this one. I moved to Fayetteville, NC about 5 years ago. I am from Palos Verdes, So California. I also lived for 21 years between Bombay, India and Palos Verdes. I have lived in France also. This is the first time I do not have a home base in CA. NC is my home. I have a great life doing what I what to do and have two Haves and a Lhasa. I also lobby for shelter reform here in the south.
Here is me and Yogi. Yogi and my Lhasa Boo Boo. Misty.


----------



## whimsy

I can't remember if i posted in the first one or not. I grew up in Chicago, married my highschool sweetheart. We have been married for 43 years and live in Schaumburg,,,( suburb of chicago) We have two grown daughters, one is married. I have 2 grandchildren age 7 and 13. I am a retired vet tech and love to garden and photography.
Whimsy is my first Havanese. We love her to pieces. the second picture is when we first got her in May


----------



## lfung5

Keep this going guys! Even if you posted in the first one, post again. That one is a novel!

It's great to get to know you guys a little better


----------



## markm102000

Brand new to the forum. We live in Oregon. Gidget is our first Havanese.

Before her we had a border collie who was the best dog we ever had. She would have pulled us from a burning building if we needed it. We were very sad when she passed away. We were very, very fortunate to have had her in our lives. 

We decided to go to a lot of dog shows and observe the various breeds before getting another. Every show that had Havanese we were struck by their outgoing personalities. At one show, a trainer was holding a Havanese in her arms just before she "went on." As we walked by, the Havanese reached out her arms to us wanting to make friends. We were hooked.

Gidget is our constant companion and the sweetest dog. She's also quite a clown, which is apparently true to the breed. We've only had her six months, but she's already an important part of our family.

Anywho, hello to all.

Mark


----------



## davetgabby

I knew I could coax you to do this thread. Nice to see some more guys on here. We're over- run with women. ound:


----------



## markm102000

davetgabby said:


> I knew I could coax you to do this thread. Nice to see some more guys on here. We're over- run with women. ound:


LOL - I had to find it first!

It was hard work, but I succeeded!


----------



## lfung5

Great story, Mark! Welcome.


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome Mark & Gidget! 

Evelyn, that picture of Whimsy and your husband is so sweet!


----------



## galaxie

Hi, friends! Even though I've been around for a year, I guess I should post in this thread since I never did the first one. Plus it's a perfect excuse to distract me from what I am supposed to be doing - studying for final exams.

Well, I'm Natalie. I live in Miami, FL with my boyfriend of 4.5 years, Tim. I'm originally from Vancouver, Canada and moved to the States 2.5 years ago. He grew up in Florida, and we did the long-distance thing for the first 2 years of our relationship. We are both 26 and both full-time students. I'm studying economics and finance, and he's in his third year of medical school. After we both graduate in 2012, we hope to move back to Vancouver as we have no family in Miami and I hate it here (but that's another story!)

I've always been a dog lover - I grew up with the two most wonderful dobermans, Precious and Dancer - and never imagined being a small dog person. But then I fell in love with an ex-boyfriend's shih tzu x maltese rescue and I was hooked. I kind of stumbled upon the Havanese by accident 5.5 years ago.

I (technically) have three Neezers: Maddie (5.5 yrs), Roscoe (14 mos) and Stella (10 mos). However, Maddie was shared by myself and my mom, and when I moved to Florida she was already heartbroken enough that I was leaving, so there was no way in h e double hockey sticks she was going to let me take "the dog". So, I see her 5 times a year and spoil her rotten while I'm there, but I miss her like crazy when I'm not (another reason to move back to Vancouver).

It was a long, grueling, tiring, frustrating process convincing Tim that we should get a dog. He had never had a pet before, so he was very nervous. After about a year (!) of convincing, he finally gave in, and so last Thanksgiving Roscoe became part of our little family!

Almost immediately I wanted a playmate for Roscoe, but Tim wasn't so sure. After a couple more months of convincing he was on board, and in May our sweet little baby girl, Stella, became the fourth member of our family!

Even though he was nervous, Tim is a great dog daddy and a real dog person. Our moms love their "Grand Dogs" and Tim's mom refers to herself as "Granny" which never ceases to crack me up!

Here are some photos of our little family:

Maddie as a puppy:









Maddie all grown up, playing at the park with me:









Roscoe as a puppy:









Roscoe all grown up (such a handsome boy!):









Stella as a puppy:









Stella now, not quite all grown up, taken at Halloween in her grape costume:


----------



## Havakiss

Suzi,

I live nearby in Tualatin and am a new havanese owner.


----------



## lfung5

Hey Natalie, great story. Your boyfriend has come along way!!!


----------



## pjewel

I love this and I love the stories. Keep them coming.


----------



## eso

Hello everyone,
My name is Emily. I live in Vancouver, BC with my husband and my sweet little guy, Java. I've learned a lot from reading this forum, and stop by every now and then to enjoy all the pictures and and then start pestering my husband about getting Java a brother or sister. Fortunately our neighbours across the courtyard got a hav shortly after we got Java and they're crazy about each other.

It's hard to choose just a few pictures!









Oh yes, and here is a cute video:


----------



## davetgabby

:canada:too cool .


----------



## pjewel

Love the video!


----------



## alicelc

eso said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Emily. I live in Vancouver, BC with my husband and my sweet little guy, Java. I've learned a lot from reading this forum, and stop by every now and then to enjoy all the pictures and and then start pestering my husband about getting Java a brother or sister. Fortunately our neighbours across the courtyard got a hav shortly after we got Java and they're crazy about each other.
> 
> It's hard to choose just a few pictures!
> ...
> YouTube - It's a Jolly Holi-dog Celebration!


Hello Emily. Welcome to the forum! Java is so adorable! Look at his tongue while your husband holds him --- that little joker 
Did you get Java from a local havanese breeder?

PS: love the pictures! The quality is superb! DSLR?


----------



## lfung5

pjewel said:


> I love this and I love the stories. Keep them coming.


I agree!


----------



## eso

alicelc said:


> Hello Emily. Welcome to the forum! Java is so adorable! Look at his tongue while your husband holds him --- that little joker
> Did you get Java from a local havanese breeder?
> 
> PS: love the pictures! The quality is superb! DSLR?


Thanks! Yep, the camera is a Sony Alpha DSLR.

Java is from Mylad Havanese out in Langley. His puppy page is still up on their website! http://www.myladhavanese.com/Cheena Java_copy(8).asp

Go team Lower Mainland! lol


----------



## TrishK

Hi everyone,
It occurred to me that I never actually formally introduced myself, so here goes. Clearly my name is Trish. I live in the Kawarthas region of Ontario with my two teen lads and now our hav, Sammy. I've (Billy) wanted a dog for ever and I did months of research on which breed would be best suited for us and our lifestyle and kept coming back to the Havanese, and fortunately we found Sammy who joined our family a week ago. He's fitting in amazingly and my Billy is a totally different kid since getting his dog (he smiles now)  . I've also been fortunate to be able to get lots of good advice and insight from the folks here at the forum and have spent a lot of time reading over old post and enjoying all the pics on the site. So thank you for that.  Here are a few pics of Sammy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Are you sure only a week? He looks like he's always been with you. He is a doll.


----------



## Kathie

Java is a cutie!

Sammy looks like he's been Billy's sidekick forever!!!


----------



## lfung5

Wow Trish, you really lucked out with Sammy! He looks like a wonderful dog.


----------



## TrishK

Yup, been with us just over a week now (despite the stupid time stamp on my camera lol). I do feel like we lucked out for sure. Sammy is an absolute doll. He sleeps with Billy, but curls up with me first (I'm usually in bed reading before Billy goes to bed). He comes running when you call him. He doesn't hardly bark, except when he was crated while we were riding last week. He lets us know when he has to go out and has not once piddled in the house. He sleeps through the night. He walks nicely on the leash. He doesn't beg for food from the table. He's very affectionate. He is starting to learn to sit for treats and meals. My only concern is that he does not know how to play. I think he was isolated in the past and as such has no idea how to do doggy things. He doesn't know what a ball is for or how to play with doggy toys. Right now I am working with a little ball and I tell him to touch the ball. If he noses the ball he gets a treat. Once he has that down pat we will move on to placing the ball away from us and trying to get him to go over to it and touch it, etc. He also likes to be up in arms a lot, which is not a bad thing, but obviously we can't hold him all the time. I really think his prior humans simply sat him on their laps and that was his existence. Oh, he doesn't like to get his feet wet/cold in the snow and will hop around on three legs lol. All in all, he's an absolute sweetheart and I can't imagine why anyone would have ever wanted to give him away. I was hoping that there would be some Hav families in my neck of the woods for a doggy playdate so that maybe Sammy can make some friends who can 'teach' him how to play, but it doesn't look like any of you are up in this area.  I did take him to a friends who has three large dogs and he was fine, but it was pretty overwhelming for him and quite hectic. Tomorrow we have riding lessons again so it will be the first time that we will have to leave him home alone. I was originally going to crate him, but I think I will just make sure that everything is secure and close all the doors and let him have the house. We will only be gone for about an hour...I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## lfung5

Sound like you're doing a great job. You should look for MEET UPS in your area. I know there's a toy dog meet up in my area.


----------



## TrishK

lfung5 said:


> Sound like you're doing a great job. You should look for MEET UPS in your area. I know there's a toy dog meet up in my area.


I'm not even sure where I would find anything like that posted. There's certainly nothing in the paper like that. I have to take the guinea piggies to the vet for a mani/pedi tomorrow; perhaps I could check with them about other Hav or small-dog owners in the area. I live in the country with farm land all around, so there are lots of big dogs around for sure.


----------



## lfung5

Trish.
www.meetups.com
search toy dogs or havanese. I bet you will find a group or 2!


----------



## TrishK

Hey Linda,
I've never ever heard of that site. Cool, thanks. Unfortunately, there's nothing anywhere in my neck of the woods, except for Great Danes LOL.


----------



## HavAPuppy1

Hi everyone. My name is Laura. My husband and I got married this past May and after a couple of months decided to add a Havanese puppy to our family! 

We now have Amelia, who is 3 months old. She is extremely sweet and playful and has been a great addition to our family. My husband has never had a dog before, and it is so cute to see him playing with her. I grew up with bigger dogs (Golden Retriever, Siberian Husky, etc.), so it has been a learning experience to have a smaller breed of dog. It is amazing how much energy and personality such a small creature can have! She is constantly making us laugh with her antics.

This forum has taught us alot and we turn to it whenever we have a question. Thanks to everyone for all the help.


----------



## becks

Great to meet you all, and especially loving the photos. They are all sooo cute. TrishK love the photo of your son and puppy, there is just something I have always felt very moved by and that is a boy and his dog.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for posting everyone! It's nice to meet so many new people!!


----------



## davetgabby

I see there's some new names (visitors) out there. Don't be shy, jump in, the water's warm. We don't bite.


----------



## Miss Paige

Not a newbie but will reintroduce myself to the nice new members & say a Huge Hi to us "Oldies but Goodies".

I am Pat-live in St. Charles MO-my DH & I have been married for 44 years-have one DD who is moving soon to FL. 

I got my first Havanese in 2006-Miss Paige. My second Havanese was my first ever foster dog that I fostered for Havanese Rescue Inc-Mr Roman (Rommy Man). I just lost my Ms Frannie in September (she came into HRI at the young age of 11-I fostered then adopted her and had 2 1/2 wonderful years with her). I am now fostering again-Ms Tease who is 12-13 years old and a darling soon to be very spoiled Havanese.

Welcome to this great group of people who are always willing to lend support-give great advise and share good & bad times with all of us.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## davetgabby

aaaah Pat , what can I say. You're special. Thanks for filling in the newbies. We all are so fortunate to have members like you. It's a nobel deed to take in a younger dog, but to take in a geriatric, knowing time is precious and vet bills imminent is truly inspiring. God Bless and Merry Christmas . Hope Miss Tease gets something good from Santa.


----------



## krandall

I'm not new either, but I'll re-introduce myself in this thread. I'm Karen, and I live in Massachusetts with my husband of almost 30 years and younger son, who is a senior in HS. My older son is home from college for Christmas Break at the moment too, so the whole family is together again. 

We looked for a long time for the right breed, then an even longer time for the right breeder with the right puppy. I am thrilled that we found the Kings in spring of 2009 and brought Kodi home in July of '09. He has been a delight from the first moment I laid eyes on him. He is sweet, lovable and incredibly smart... which is good, because I was specifically looking for a small dog for performance sports. He earned his first Rally title at around 16 months, and an award of merit for earning his title with all high scores (over 190). He is now doing great in agility training as well as continuing formal obedience training and competing in Rally.


----------



## davetgabby

Great stuff Karen. You can tell the camera buffs here too. LOL


----------



## Jammies

Here are pictures of our two dogs Jammies and Shannon (our sheltie). These pictures are from the Facebook application Elf, so here are my two elves. One is more of a hoodlum, that would be Jammies!!
Okay Dave, I double dog dare you to put a picture of Molly dressed up on here...LOL


----------



## Kathie

That is so adorable of Jammies! Where on Facebook can I find that application?

Good to hear from you - how is Jammies doing? She looks great!


----------



## davetgabby

I should have known better than to double dog dare you Deb. OK . but you''ll have to wait. I don't have any pics of Molly with clothes on. Wait til Christmas day , and I'll put her one outfit on. I have to post some "ripping" pics then anyway. ound:


----------



## lfung5

I am so happy that you old forum members are joining in. There are so many new people and I think they appreciate getting to know the senior members

Love the funny elf pictures~!


----------



## Jammies

Kathie said:


> That is so adorable of Jammies! Where on Facebook can I find that application?
> 
> Good to hear from you - how is Jammies doing? She looks great!


Thank you, Kathie. Here is the FB link for the elves! 




Jammies is doing great! She tires out easily, but still pesters the heck out of Shannon. We got to go visit her brother, Murphy a few weeks ago and they had a blast. Jammies was 2 on Sept. 14th and I think she's going to fool all of those silly vets! I have alot of people praying for my velcro baby. If I am home with her for 24 hours, I bet she is touching me for 23 of them, lol. When we go out she goes in her crate and we don't hear her making any noises when we leave or when we come home. I put CNN on the tv and tell her to get an education while we're gone!


----------



## Jammies

lfung5 said:


> I am so happy that you old forum members are joining in. There are so many new people and I think they appreciate getting to know the senior members
> 
> Love the funny elf pictures~!


*Wait, was I just called a senior member???*


----------



## baileyandenzo

Hello Everyone! My name is Brooke and I have only been a member of this forum for a few short months but have learned SO much already! I live in FL with my fiance Nick and we have two havs. Our oldest Bailey will be 2 in Febuary and Enzo is almost 6 months old. I couldn't imagine life without them.
The pictures are as follows:

Nick with Bailey
Bailey and Enzo with their cousin Sammie (a morkie)
Enzo and I
Bailey and Enzo with their cousin Cody (a yorkie)
The last photo is Nick and I with my brother and sister and my parents 3 dogs (sammie cody and jake)


----------



## pjewel

These are all wonderful. I love seeing the photos of the oldies and newbies with their hav angels. Brooke, those are all great photos but I especially love the last one. That is my idea of doggie heaven.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome Brooke! I love the pictures. It looks warm there!!


----------



## baileyandenzo

Geri- Yes it is doggie heaven when they are all behaving, but when the 5 are running free around the house theres always pee and or poop somewhere, and my moms girl dog hates my two boys, probably because when they come over its 4 boys against 1 girl. Other than that they are all loving lap dogs so its funny to see us all sitting on the couch with them.

Linda- those pictures were taken over this last thanksgiving in wellington fl and yes it was very warm, but i live in melbourne fl and it has gotten SO cold these past few weeks, we were down to about 20 degree here one night. My boys don't like it that much, lol.


----------



## lfung5

Well, it better warm up fast. I'm heading to Sarasota, Naples and Orlando in a week!


----------



## Kathie

:welcome: So glad you've decided to join us! What a happy dog family you have!

Linda: I think it's finally beginning to warm up down this way!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Brooke, Welcome!!! All your dogs are smiling, cute pictures.


----------



## Kathie

Hi! I'm Kathie and have been a forum member for 2 1/2 yrs. now. DH is retired Navy so we have lived many places - the most exotic being the Philippine Islands where he was medical admin. at the US Embassy. We have been married for 42 years and have two grown children and two sweet grandchildren, ages 4 and 6 in Charleston, SC. I was a stay at home mom for nearly twenty years and then worked at the local college coordinating the continuing education courses there. I loved the job but quit six years ago when our first grandchild was born! Now my husband tells everyone that I'm a full-time grandma - my favorite job ever!!

We have mostly had poodles throughout the years but wanted to find a cute little fluffy non-shedding dog that would be good with young children. I did some research online and the Havanese sounded like a perfect fit! We have had Abby for nearly three years now and she gets sweeter every day! And as an added bonus she is the quietest dog we've ever had!

A funny story: my dad, who has Alzheimer's, lives with us and Abby adores him. He sleeps late every morning and Abby won't eat her breakfast until he sits down to eat his! She tries to sneak upstairs to wake him up, too!


----------



## davetgabby

Great story Kathie, thanks for sharing that. Merry Christmas.


----------



## lfung5

Kathy,
That's a touching story about your dad. Abby sounds like a therapy dog. Merry Christmas!


----------



## dodrop82

Well, that story teared my up Kathie. God bless you and your hubby for taking care of your Daddy! (Oh, and of course little Abby too!) That's a big job. You're a very good daughter!


----------



## LeighaMason

*My new Hav.*

Hi Everyone! I wanted to introduce us, I'm Leigha and I just got home with my new puppy, I have been searching for the right dog for about 3 months now. My husband has a lab who is a hunting dog but he scares the customers when he goes to work with me. When people come in the store, he rushes up to greet them and it is too much for some people so I wanted to get another dog. My last dog was a Rottweiler which would be worse instead of better so I set out to find a dog with lots of personality who would like to share my office and I found the Havanese breed then it took forever to find the right one but finally here she is! She is a lovely chocolate with cream markings and green eyes but she hasnt told me her name yet, I will update yall when I find out what she wants to be called.







She loves her new bed and blanket and so far has just curled up under the blanket and slept.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Leigha , what a doll. We look forward to more news. Thanks for posting.


----------



## clare

:welcome::welcome:Leigha,what an adorable little baby girl, how old is she? She looks so sweet and gentle,I bet all you want to do is cuddle her! She can go on our 2010 babies thread. Have a happy new year with her.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome. She's adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome Leigha and your cutie!!!! Looking forward to hearing about and watching your baby grow.


----------



## TilliesMom

WELCOME Leigha and your new baby!!! COngratulations, she is adorable!
we look forward to getting to know you and her better and watching her grow!

Tammy and Tillie


----------



## pjewel

What a cute little chocolate baby she is Leigha. I look forward to hearing more about her and the name she chooses for herself. Have fun with her.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

:focus:Hello! I'm Fiona and am new fur Mummy to 'Poppy', she is 9 weeks old and such an adorable sweetie! We previously had a gorgeous Havanese, Bramble, who the week before his second birthday, very tragically died of Meningitis ;( 
Completely heartbroken 

I am from England, but have somehow managed to find myself in Wisconsin for the last 4 years!! I'm sure I meant to move somewhere warmer!! I have 2 little girls, Lily-Rose, 8, and Florence, 6 and my lovely husband!

I will post a photo, once I have worked it out!! Promise!!

Lovely to finally manage to say hello!


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Ooops, didn't mean to put slightly cross looking icon on there!!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum, Fiona and Poppy! I know she is filling your heart with joy and a welcome addition to your family. I'm so sorry to hear about Bramble - losing a furbaby is such a devastating thing especially at such a young age. Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome Fiona and Poppy!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Poppy. Very sorry to hear about little Bramble. Hope Poppy fills some of the empty lonely spaces left in your heart.


----------



## clare

Hello Fiona and Poppy, so sorry about Bramble, it must have been very distressing to put it mildly, hope every thing goes brilliantly with little Poppy.Oh by the way I'm from England, as you will see under my avatar,and we have two Havs, they are even more unusual here in the UK than in America.


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome Fiona and Poppy!!! So very sorry about Bramble! So glad you have a new baby to pick you back up! And yes, I'm sure you must have meant to land somewhere closer to warmth. I live in Iowa, and look across the river at Wisconsin everyday! Are you anywhere near Prairie Du Chein? I go there shopping every 2 weeks. I'm sure you're not, but it sure would be great to have a Havanese close by that Yogi could play with. And we're getting a new babe in about a month also! Let me know if you're anywhere near us!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Fiona and Poppy.


----------



## pjewel

Fiona, welcome to you and Poppy! I'm so happy your new little girl helps to fill the void left by the tragic death of your Bramble. I just lost one of my older dogs on December 7th. Even though she was just under 11, the loss was devastating. Losing one so young has to be even worse. My heart goes out to you.

I'm glad you've joined us and I look forward to photos.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

*Thank you!*

Thank you for a lovely welcome and for your kind words (you were too nice, they made me cry!!) A new little fluff ball to cuddle and play with is wonderful! Poppy is very sweet and snuggly and quite feisty too!! She is being ever so good with potty training...all 4 days of it!!! Have a feeling she is going to keep us on our toes though!! Sorry about the photos, I can't seem to get them to go the right way round!! Poppy is on the topand Bramble is below, with his best friend!!

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, Geri, I hope you are finding comfort with your other babies. Bramble was our first pet (apart from one fish!!) and I never knew it would be quite so devastating...my heart goes out to you.

Unfortunately we don't live near you Stacey, a puppy playdate would have been wonderful! We live about an hour north of Milwaukee!

Look forward to 'chatting' again!

Fiona and Poppy


----------



## clare

Poppy is gorgeous,did Bramble look like her when he was a pup?He was a stunning fellow too.


----------



## pjewel

OMG, Fiona, they're gorgeous. Your little redhead reminds me so much of my Ruby. I hope yours is not so much of a rip as mine. I adore her, but she's challenging. Here are your photos right side up.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Thanks Claire...Gigi is just gorgeous, her colour and the cut are lovely! Bramble was lighter than Poppy, but I think she may lighten up too, as some of her colouring is just on the tips. She's going to be just beautiful whatever she turns out to be!!! (no bias of course!!!)


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Sorry, forgot to say the photo is of Bramble at 9 weeks, the same age as Poppy is now. Not sure what I am doing wrong with the photos, but sorry if it gives you neck pain!!


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Thank you for the photos the right way up, so much better!!! How did you do it??! I have to confess to not being technically gifted!!
Maybe redheads are the feisty ones, Geri! (my Mum is a redhead, so better not say too much!!!)


----------



## pjewel

Bramble's Mummy said:


> Thank you for the photos the right way up, so much better!!! How did you do it??! I have to confess to not being technically gifted!!


I right clicked your photos, saved to my computer. Then I brought them into a photo editing software to enhance them just a little. I resized them down because the files were too large for the forum and voila! It, like everything else, is so easy when you know how.

If I can help teach you how, or help with anything else, just holler.


----------



## pjewel

Bramble's Mummy said:


> Thank you for the photos the right way up, so much better!!! How did you do it??! I have to confess to not being technically gifted!!
> Maybe redheads are the feisty ones, Geri! (my Mum is a redhead, so better not say too much!!!)




If your Poppy is anything like my Ruby, watch out! She's too smart for her own good and can figure out how to do anything. I do think it's a redhead thing.


----------



## clare

Bramble's Mummy said:


> Thanks Claire...Gigi is just gorgeous, her colour and the cut are lovely! Bramble was lighter than Poppy, but I think she may lighten up too, as some of her colouring is just on the tips. She's going to be just beautiful whatever she turns out to be!!! (no bias of course!!!)


Hi Fiona,Thanks for your kind words,just to put you right,[it's my silly fault with the avatar] yes I am Clare,but Gigi is my nickname LOL! Our dogs are called Dizzie and Nellie.In my signature pic is Dizzie with our youngest grandson, I keep meaning to update the pic with both of the pups in it . I totally love the colour of Poppy.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

clare said:


> Hi Fiona,Thanks for your kind words,just to put you right,[it's my silly fault with the avatar] yes I am Clare,but Gigi is my nickname LOL! Our dogs are called Dizzie and Nellie.In my signature pic is Dizzie with our youngest grandson, I keep meaning to update the pic with both of the pups in it . I totally love the colour of Poppy.


LOL!! Sorry!!!! I bet you've got a gorgeous colour and cut too!!!!


----------



## clare

Yes I'm quite a stunner!!


----------



## pjewel

Look at this. Here's Ruby at approximately Poppy's age, next to Poppy. Ruby has lost a good bit of the sable tipping and is very similar in coloring to Poppy now, but they look similar. Where did you get her? She's so cute, I want to hug her.


----------



## Kathie

I loved the picture of Bramble and friend! Abby's cat-friend, Tiger passed away a couple of months ago so she has no playmates now.

Poppy is so adorable - I love those beautiful eyes!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome friends! Thanks for posting. I enjoying seeing all the new pups!


----------



## Cailleach

Hi All!! My name is Deb and I reside in Alberta, Canada with my dogs, horses, cats, and husband of 34 years. I started with show horses, breeding and training in 1969. Over the years we've had show dogs and show cats. Still have 14 horses but don't show much anymore. Really enjoy our dogs, got back into showing in 2010 and looking forward to 2011 doing new things other than conformation only. Agility is a blast but my back isn't what it used to be so we are training for a slower pace activity...Rally and Obedience.

Below is a short clip of us playing around this summer on our sudo agility course. The grass grows so fast tis too much work to set up a whole course only to remove everything to mow the lawn. At this very moment we are under a heavy snowfall warning and already have accumulated a huge amount, drifts as high as 3 feet. Lol...this summer vid has me hoping spring gets here soon. And another just for fun...so summery.


----------



## clare

Oh my you are so lucky to have all that wonderful open space, and how amazing to have spent your life with all those animals, do the dogs enjoy the snow?ours do when we have it, but it never lasts long.Dizzie and Nellie have 4 cat friends and it is great to see them play together, they act like Disney characters! I am very envious of your life stile!! Oh fun videos.


----------



## Suzi

What a wonderful place you live! Your Havanese have it made running with the wind.


----------



## boysenme

Hi...another newbie here New both to the Havanese breed and to this site. Our little Maggie is 18 months old, and is a Havanese/Maltese mix. Havamalt. Although, after being a Maltese owner for 14 years, I think Maggie is more Havanese than Maltese. Total Havanese personality...thank goodness! I loved our Maltese, but Maggie is so much more social. She loves all dogs and all people, and rarely barks.

I keep her coat short, because I travel now and then on business and it's just easier. I added a profile photo and an album, but not sure either will show up when I post. Still learning!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to you and Maggie! I looked at your album and Maggie looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## lfung5

Great videos! The cat didn't see that coming!


----------



## Pipersmom

lfung5 said:


> Great videos! The cat didn't see that coming!


Haha! I couldn't tell whether the cat wanted to join in or kill them, you never know with cats 

Welcome to Maggie & mom-Maggie looks like a happy little girl!


----------



## mellowbo

Hi Linda! I haven't talked to you in ages!
Hi all, I'm an oldie but goodie. I have 4 havs, Vinny 4 1/2, Lulu 3 3/4, Gabby 2, and Richie 10 months. We live in Southern Calif. I used to be on this forum a lot but was saddened when a rift came, so I stayed away for awhile. But, I miss you all!


----------



## holt24

Hello I am Jenny and I am new here, I posted in other areas but wanted to say hi here
I don't kow if I am supposed to request friends or how all that works yet, I do apprieciate all the non-judgmental advice 2 wks ago a little white dog came into our lives- by pure fate. The night before our 4 yr old daughter was wishing for a little white dog and we said we have no room w/2 schnauzers, 2 cats. Well on the way home from work my husband spotted a little dog in the center devide of the hwy and had to pull over, some ladies stopped after circling aroung and said they had called 3 hrs prior on the same dog. She was frightened and didn't want to come and he was afraid she would run out into traffic, so he grabbed what he thought was a leash( ended up being a piece of tire tread stuck by it's metal threads in a matt) He called and said I just saved a dog. He brought her home and she was very malnurished and matted no collar, tags or microchip. We don't know her breed but love her to pieces and she managed to wiggle right into our hearts and home. She seems to have a lot of Hav qualities so we named her: Havana White ( these are of the first few days, I will update)
What are your thoughts on breed and age? When is a Hav full grown?(adult teeth), when do they go into heat? I saw some spotting today and I am not sure if it is a heat cycle or just her becoming rehydrated? Vet tomorrow!

Here are the other members of the family that have accepted Vana into their beds
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10843&id=1448237825&l=b4f14236a4

here is video of my loves about 4 days ago:
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1788068228661
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1787940545469

I am rambling sorry, fill free to email, message or contact me through facebook

Thanks, Jenny
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=104575&id=1448237825&l=8d523743b2

I was told that the phots couldn't be viewed? I am trying to upload it is taking forever Vana's photos posted here:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13456


----------



## mellowbo

Aww, Jenny, thank you and your DH for saving this little dog. She is adorable and I'm anxious to hear what the vet says. She really does look like a Havanese. Precious baby! Are you in Calif?


----------



## holt24

Yes I am, Lodi, Ca I see you are in Ca also


new photos of Vana Posted in phots too


----------



## O'Bluff

Hi,

I'm Jay. I posted my intro on the wrong thread, but have been redirected! My wife and I are looking forward to picking up our first Havanese on February 19th! I'll post pictures when we get the little tike! We have always had large dogs and are looking forward to having a smaller dog that can travel more easily.

My wife is retired, but I still work so I don't drive her nuts being home all day! I enjoy walks on the beach, working, cooking (and eating), reading, running and riding my motorcycle. My wife enjoys making original silk flower arangements, walks on the beach, movies, cooking and interior decorating. She won't ride with me so I'm hoping our new dog will become my riding buddy!

I'm anticipating learning more about this wonderful breed right here on this forum!


----------



## pjewel

Jay, I'll say welcome again. You're going to love it here. We have a group of the kindest, most caring people willing to share all their experiences in the process of raising their havs.

Any time you have a question you'll find loads of great advice and Dave is always around to point you to the perfect article addressing your issue. We look forward to hearing all about your new baby and to see lots and lots of photos.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, yay! Another Washingtonian! Welcome, Jay. Smart man - I've told my DH he can't retire yet either!!  Walking on the beach - you must live along the coast? I read in your other post where you are interested in Agility and Obedience. I have started Rally obedience with Augie. We both love it. Hope to do agility when there is another beginning level class offered here.


----------



## clare

So is it going to be a Hav on a Harley?


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Jay! Can't wait to see pictures of your new cutie!


----------



## O'Bluff

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, yay! Another Washingtonian! Welcome, Jay. Smart man - I've told my DH he can't retire yet either!!  Walking on the beach - you must live along the coast? I read in your other post where you are interested in Agility and Obedience. I have started Rally obedience with Augie. We both love it. Hope to do agility when there is another beginning level class offered here.


We live in Oak Harbor on Whidbey Island. I'm a little concerned about having a Havanese here; it is a bit different from Cuba! I describe it as "cold, dark and wet"!

Thanks for the welcome! Seems like a great bunch of folks here!


----------



## pjewel

Jay, I wouldn't worry about your area being unlike Cuba. Our havs come from all over the world, in every kind of climate and they all seem to thrive. I'm sure yours will do very well with you.


----------



## davetgabby

O'Bluff said:


> We live in Oak Harbor on Whidbey Island. I'm a little concerned about having a Havanese here; it is a bit different from Cuba! I describe it as "cold, dark and wet"!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! Seems like a great bunch of folks here!


Hey you have to contact Sheri on the forum here, she's from Whidbey Island. I remember that place, because I helped look for a trainer for her near Whidbey Island. LOL.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

O'Bluff said:


> We live in Oak Harbor on Whidbey Island. I'm a little concerned about having a Havanese here; it is a bit different from Cuba! I describe it as "cold, dark and wet"!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! Seems like a great bunch of folks here!


We have had a few discussions about many of our Havanese preferring the cold to the heat and sun. Of course, there are some who object to having their feet wet, but in our case, Augie much prefers the cool weather over the heat. He does not like rain mixed with wind, but does not mind the rain unaccompanied by wind. And I would describe us as 'cold, dark and wet', especially in the winter time too. Last summer was kind of a dark one as well. (We are in Longview area.)


----------



## mellowbo

Jenny, what did the vet say? How much does she weigh? Does he think she's a hav? Maltese?


----------



## O'Bluff

clare said:


> So is it going to be a Hav on a Harley?


As a matter of fact it is! I hope he takes to it!


----------



## cinnabrst

Hello all,

I've been lurking for a bit, but Dave encouraged me to go ahead and introduce myself, so I figuerd I'd give it a whirl.

We got our Hav, Winston, about a month and a half ago. The whole situation was a bit unconventional, but all told we loved the breeder and absolutely fell in love with him, and I had to have him. 

Winston is eight months old and an absolute joy. He is sweet, loving, hilarious, and just wonderful to be around. We are in the middle of potty training (he was paper trained when he came to us at seven months old) and all that fun stuff right now. He's quite a bit of work right now, and sometimes I wonder what the heck I've gotten myself into, but then he looks at me and I melt.

Winston lives with my husband, my eight year old daughter, our cat Princess, and I. I homeschool, so Ava and I keep Winston company each day.

Anyway, thanks for all the great info and the forum; I've appreciated it!

Tiffany


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome Tiffany!!!! Ohhhhh is your girl a beauty. Love the pictures. So who is she with in the Christmas picture?????? Can't wait to hear about and watch your pup grow.
Thanks, for the pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## pjewel

Wonderful pictures. I want to hear more. I have to assume you live on the west coast. Christmas -- sleeveless. Beautiful shots!

Welcome to the group. You'll love it here.


----------



## cinnabrst

Thanks for the welcome! The Christmas picture is Mr. Winston with Miss Ava, my daughter. We actually live in AL, but we did live on the west coast. We lived in Seattle for about seven years; miss it tons. AL is a whole new world; we're from NC.


----------



## pjewel

Your daughter is adorable . . . love your tree, your fireplace, your floors. Guess I love everything.


----------



## Kathie

Winston is a cutie as is your daughter. I thought when I saw the pine needles on the ground you must be in the south!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## davetgabby

Great pics Tiffany, see that wasn't so hard, We don't bite.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!!! I love everyones pictures


----------



## cinnabrst

Geri - LOL, thanks.  I love everything too. This is our first house, and was a long fought battle, so I absolutely adore it. Christmas is my favorite season, and it was SO much fun decorating the house for the first time. I love my daughter too. 

Kathie - Thanks!

Dave - No, I guess it wasn't so hard. 

Linda - Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## clare

No wonder you fell in love with Winston and had to have him, he is so pretty, more like a girl,sh! don't let him hear that! and how lovely for him to have you and your daughter around so much.


----------



## whimsy

love the picture of your daughter and Wnston at Christmas..so pretty!
I'm enjoying the introductions!


----------



## Hav Mom

Hello all. I've been reading the forum for awhile and thought that I would join in. I'm from Canada - Saskatchewan. I have 3 Havanese: Candy, 8 years; MoJo, 3 years and Moxi, almost 1 year. They are our pride and joy and keep us hopping to keep up to them.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome ,what a good looking group you have there. Thanks for introducing yourself. Don't be shy. :canada:


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! Another person as crazy as I am to have 3 Havs!


----------



## Jplatthy

Hello
I'm Judi and have two Havanese...and my screen name is Havanese x 2....LOL.....just to be clear about that...anyways.....Smokey the cream colored one was a year in January and Sissy the white w/black markings was a year in Feb....they have totally different personalities but are loved equally...we currently live in Alabama but hope to be making a move very soon but not far......maybe TN..we only live 20 minutes from the sate line. I wish I had found this forum when they were little babies because it is great to be able to get ideas from everyone else on here.

Ok so apparently I am the one who is always behind the camera because I could not find any pics on here or my memory card of ME except the head shot.....lol


----------



## Jplatthy

Just wanted to add..thanks for starting this thread....I love seeing all the pics....they are all so beautiful!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome, hope you're havin fun Havansex. I mean Havanesex2. ound:


----------



## holt24

davetgabby said:


> Welcome, hope you're havin fun Havansex. I mean Havanesex2. ound:


:biggrin1: that's funny!

Welcome to you all and your cute babies


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Regina, Welcome and such a fine looking crew you have, cute names too.

Judi, Your two are little dolls, Welcome.


----------



## O'Bluff

Welcome all! Wanted to get some poics today but WAY too windy! I did manage to get the lawn mowed, but it wasn't easy!

Welcome all!

Weighed Picasso today - 6.8 pounds. He will be 14 weeks old Monday. He continues to gain approximately half a pound per week. I figure by Christmas he'll weigh around 40 pounds! ound:

Here are a couple of pics from last weekend.

J


----------



## dodrop82

I hear ya! Boo's gaining a the same rapid rate! I think she might finish off the size of a St. Bernard,


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures! What a cutie


----------



## O'Bluff

*Bad Hair Day*

"Cut me some slack, just had a bath!"


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Very cute pictures, gave me a smile.


----------



## heatherk

So cute!


----------



## lfung5

Cute face!


----------



## CookiesLady

*Intoductions*

Hello,

I'm Terry, I just got my very first havanese ever on Monday, and already I'm in love . . . my husband, Merv, met her on Tuesday after a business trip and well let's just leave it at we both are so in love . . . he actually helped me decide on her name, MissTee


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Terry and Miss Tee.


----------



## CookiesLady

Thank you ! ! ! Your Havanese is beautiful . . .


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks, She get's plastic surgery. LOL


----------



## CookiesLady

LOL


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome Terry and MissTee! I don't doubt you're in love...I believe I'm in love with her too!!!


----------



## CookiesLady

Awwhh, thank you.


----------



## CookiesLady

Your's is pretty cute/handsome??? too.


----------



## pjewel

She's adorable. Love her markings.


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome Terry and MissTee! She's adorable, is she auditioning to be the ambassador to Las Vegas? lol. If so, expect a lot more visitors.


----------



## clare

Oh MissTee is a regular show girl!! What a beauty.


----------



## O'Bluff

Welcome to you both!

No wonder you are in love; she's a doll!


----------



## davetgabby

Hello NEWBIES . Record numbers of new members, some of which haven't introduced yourselves yet. Don't be shy. Pictures are helpful . :welcome:


----------



## Pattie

Hi Terry and Miss Tee. Glad you made it to the Forum. They are so easy to fall in love with, aren't they? Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Jaydycy

*Introductions*

Hi I'm a new Havanese owner from Jamaica West Indies. Our baby (hubby and I can't decide on a name yet :doh: ...unexpected gift) has been with us for a month now and is 11 wks 2days. He is our first and only pet. The pics attached are at 7wks 2 days and two of him today. More to come.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome to you in Jamaica. What a sweetie. Hope you find a nice name . I think you are the only Jamaican member.?


----------



## clare

:welcome:eace::welcome:Thanks for posting pics,we all love our photos here! Little no name looks like a cute little fellow.Looking forward to hearing all about him and your final decision on on his name.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Welcome Jaydycy! And all other new members!! Funny about the no name situation. We had Augie for a month before he had a name. And new puppy has been here nearly a week with no name!  Although I think we are getting close to naming him. Our puppies are very close in age - our little guy will be 11 weeks tomorrow, May 23.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum! Your little guy is adorable - can't wait to hear his new name.

Yours, too, Linda!


----------



## O'Bluff

Welcome! Hope you settle on the perfect name soon! We named Picasso before we brought him home. We tried a nickname (Tugg) but it didn't stick! Picasso suits him nicely now.


----------



## Jaydycy

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. This is a great forum and I am happy to be apart of it with you all. Get ready to see this little baby grow up before your eyes. And before the week ends he will have a name I refuse to carry this on any longer...err um...I hope :behindsofa:


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

I found this forum while surfing the net for a second havanese puppy. Cooper is 5 year old male who was starting to get a little too set in his ways so we decided to adopt a second Hav. We found Tessa, a four month old Chocolate Hav, in a small town close to where we live. We had to drive 5 hours when we adopted Cooper so it was great to find a breeder closer to home. We also have two cats, a female and a male from the same litter. The boss of our house is the female cat. She rules all of the other animals, including my husband and I.

My sister has Cooper's littermate, so you can see we are little Havanese crazy. We have had Tessa for a little over a week now and are amazed at how clever she is. She learned her name within about three days, but potty training isn't going as well. Has anyone any good ideas? Cooper learned to ring a bell to go out and we have been trying that with the puppy but no luck yet. Maybe I'm expecting too much from a 4 1/2 month old puppy, but she seems so clever about everything else. I have attached a couple of picture of my babies.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum! Cooper and Tessa are so cute. We have a little 16 wk. old with our nearly four yr. old. They love each other and play so well together. How and Cooper and Tessa doing with that? We are also going through the training and just when we think he's doing better we will have a very, very bad day! But, all in all, it is looking up. Watching for the signals is the most important thing, I think, but not always easy to catch. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures - would love to see and hear more about your furbabies!


----------



## clare

:welcome:Tessa and Cooper,I agree these little dogs are really clever, but oh boy they are a challenge when it comes to house training!We also have two, Dizzie 2 years old and Nellie who has just turned 1.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, so many new pups and peeps! I can't keep up. Welcome everyone!!!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

Thanks for the welcome. Cooper surprisingly was very welcoming to Tessa. That was my one big worry because he is not fond of many other dogs except his sister, Solie, who is owned by my sister. They see each other at least once a week and play like crazy. Now Cooper is actually playing with Tessa the way he plays with Solie. It sure was a relief that he accepted the puppy. I guess I will just keep plugging along with the the toilet training. Tessa is at least using the pee pee pad for piddling. For #2, she seems to like the slate floor in my front foyer. 

Cooper and Tessa's Mommy


----------



## Diann

I have loved this thread. I'm new here, been devouring the posts and getting so much information. We don't have our puppy yet. He or she is expected to be born the end of June and then we will finally have to wait until Aug to get him or her. The wait is terrible but looking at all your pictures and reading about the antics of your dogs helps. My name is Diann and I live with my DH and DD in central Iowa. I've always had large dogs and this will be my first small breed. I used to train in obedience and puppy kindergarten, but always worked with the bigger breeds. So, all the info I get from this forum is valuable. I don't want the stereotypical small dog. I learned there is a name for that, SDS-small dog syndrome. 

I am looking forward to posting pictures in Aug.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Diann! I know you're getting excited and hopefully your breeder will keep you updated with pictures you can share. Pace your excitement, though, or you will be worn out by August! I can't wait to hear more from you about your expected little one.


----------



## yankee1chic

*Hi from NY*

Hi. My name is Wendy. DH is Ed. We are the proud parents of our Havanese, Bernie and our cat, Anabelle. Bernie was born Oct 1, 2011 and is the light of our lives. Hard to remember how we were before him!! (I'm sure Anabelle longs for those days...lol).

I just found this forum. I have met some of the members at the NJ Playdate in May 2011. I look forward to learning and sharing with all of you.


----------



## davetgabby

Hey , didn't I just meet you somewhere before. ?ound:


----------



## clare

:welcome:Wendy,now we just need to see some pics of Bernie and Annabelle!


----------



## WanderingRay

*Rudy Boo in Oregon*

Hello everyone! My name is Jeannine. After almost a year and several attempts at adopting a dog I saw 3 Havanese puppies on Petfinder. I drove 2 hours and arrived at the shelter an hour before they opened. There were approximately 40 people there hoping to adopt one of the three puppies but since I arrived early and there was a sign up sheet on the door I was the second on the list! I was told by the staff at the shelter that these puppies were surrendered by a man that ran a backyard puppy mill and had been evicted from his home. The shelter was told that the puppies were 8 weeks old but the vet confirmed, what the shelter staff suspected, that they were closer to 5 weeks. To make a long story short, I became the proud companion of a 6 week old Havanese puppy, Rudy! I feel extremely fortunate to have him. He brings me so much joy.

Side note: It just happened that the first person to sign up at the shelter was a woman that lives 30 minutes from me. She and her husband adopted one of Rudy's litter mates. We kept in touch and have doggie play dates.


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy for you and for Rudy that you found each other. How lucky for you both that his litter mates live so close by. Welcome to the group. We look forward to hearing more about your life with Rudy.


----------



## WanderingRay

Thank you Geri. I saw from your site that you are a real estate agent. Such a coincidence! I had never heard of the Havanese breed until two days before I adopted Rudy. I was watching Selling New York on the television and an agent asked her client if she had a dog. She replied that she had a Havanese and the agent stated she too had one and weren't they the most wonderful dogs. Havanese? I looked the breed up on the internet and was hooked. I had been looking for a small dog, preferably non shedding, people loving and on the athletic side (I walk/jog). Rudy is all that and more. 

I am really enjoying this site. It has given me the opportunity to learn more about the Havanese breed and what trials and joys others are going through with their little ones.


----------



## clare

Well done you,getting up so early and driving all that way certainly paid off,Rudi looks very cute in your Avatar,now we need to see some big pics!!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

Hi, my name is Jill. I live in SE Iowa with my husband Kevin (who moved here from Scotland) and my 13 year old son, Sam. Two weeks ago we had to put down our 2 year old Cairn Jack Russell rescue puppy, Stella. We were shattered. We also have a 5 year old Cairn Terrier named Merlyn, and a 7 year old cat named Morrigan (her name means Goddess of War, purrfect!) In the midst of grieving for Stella Bean we came across two Havanese pups at a flea market. We hadn't heard of the breed before so Kev did a little Googling and a few hours later we brought home Moira, a.k.a. Mo or Momo, a 10 week old black and white female Hav. The house doesn't seem as empty now that the balance of humans and four legged creatures is back in sync.

Mo is picking up on potty training better than I expected, has learned to navigate stairs fearlessly, knows "sit", and sleeps in her crate beside our bed, only fussing when she needs to go out.

I noticed someone on this thread has a saying something about not needing therapy when you have a puppy to lick your face {sic} and I can really identify with that. Mo is a feisty challenge that has captured our hearts. I am loving this forum and the information you all share. Thanks for being here.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Jill. Glad everything seems to be going good. She's a sweetie. Don't be shy.


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome to the forum! That is an adorable new baby you have! Congratulations!


----------



## Moe's Gram

Welcome Jill! Your Moira is a cutie! I love her nicknames - our 2 year old granddaughter's name is Morgan and since day one we have called her Moe or MoMo! Where in Iowa are you? We are on the IL side of the Quad Cities.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

Moe's Gram said:


> Welcome Jill! Your Moira is a cutie! I love her nicknames - our 2 year old granddaughter's name is Morgan and since day one we have called her Moe or MoMo! Where in Iowa are you? We are on the IL side of the Quad Cities.


We're in Burlington, about 2 hours from you I am guessing. Small world huh? How old is your granddaughter? When we saw her my hubby said she looked like a Mo. We worked backwards for her full name from there (strange I know).

Hope you and yours are holding up well in this heat wave.

Thanks to all for the warm welcome  More pics to come when I have time this weekend to do it. It's nice getting to know you.


----------



## lfung5

WELCOME ALL THE NEWBIES!!!!!


----------



## Fluffball

Hello to everyone. My little Ulrike, better known as Uli, and me live in Canada and as it goes it can have pretty extreme temperatures at times so we always try to make the best of the summer, going out and chasing rabbits or squirrels and the occasional bird or two always with that hopity hop hop walk characteristic to havas. My little girl is 2 1/2 years old, with a happy and playful personality. I just love it! Here she is when we went out for he pee break.








She is so white that if it were not for her jacket i wouldn't be able to see her well. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to both of you and your furbabies! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome , where's the pics?:canada:


----------



## lanabanana

*Hello from Vermont!*

Looks like no one has dropped by here for awhile. I've spent my whole evening trying to gets pics together, in the right size to introduce us. I can see that I missed this when I first found the forum. Better late than never, I always say!

My name is Alanna. I was born and raised in a small VT town of 3500, as was my husband. Though we have lived in different places throughout our lifetime, we decided to settle back in our hometown to raise our 4 children. We are empty nesters now and lost our two 16 y.o. Shelties, two years ago. We were very much enjoying being dogless and kidless and being able to pick up and GO any time we pleased.Then, IT happened. Last March I was participating in a fundraising 5k walk and saw the cutest 1 yr old puppy that I'd ever seen. From that description, you'd think it was a Hav, right? Well, no it wasn't. It was a Shih Tzu/Poodle mix (Shih Poo) and he had the bounciest, cutest little way of being that I'd ever seen and I returned home and raced to the computer to begin researching that breed. I became obsessed with finding a puppy and continually brought it up to my husband. The closest breeder I could find was 5 hrs north, in Maine, but she didn't have any puppies with the look I wanted. I scoured petfinder and contacted a couple of different rescue groups and even dragged my husband to a "meet 'n greet" at a Petco over an hour away. Shortly thereafter I was in the pet section of craigslist and low and behold, there was an ad from a gal who needed to rehome the 12 week old Shih Poo puppy that she'd just purchased from a petstore. (Yes, poor Tess was from a puppy mill in OH, but I didn't support either that mill or the pet store, so I feel ok about it). This gal was very particular about where this puppy went and there were several people who wanted her, so I had to use my best psychology to get her to pick us! (One thing that did it was telling her I definitely did NOT plan to dress the dog in clothes!). My hubby immediately fell in love with Tess, as she is the sweetest, most loving thing ever. So, that hurdle was crossed.

Tess bonded with us very well right from the start, but I am an RN who works per diem at our local hospital and need to be gone for at least a few shifts a month. I did not enjoy leaving Tess alone while I worked (even though I can come home during my lunch to let her out and play for a bit) and I began to think about ANOTHER puppy to keep her company! No, my husband was not onboard with that idea right away, either. However, I began to look and talk to people and Havanese just kept coming up again and again. The more I researched them, the more I felt one would be just right for us. And that's how Baxter began to be. He came to us at 12 weeks also, so he and Tess are exactly two months apart. They bonded instantly and they provide us with nonstop entertainment. My son calls Baxter "Goofball" because he is just so comical.

I work some shifts in the nursing home that my mother-in-law is in and the pups have been going there regularly since I got them. They have brought endless puppy kisses and smiles to the residents there. My eventual goal is to have them become certified therapy dogs, but we've got a ways to go before they are ready for that. Baxter and I begin Level I obedience classes tomorrow. (I was just out cutting up my puppy treats!)

I hope that wasn't too long and boring. I've enjoyed the forum very much and am so thankful for all of the info I've gathered. Hubby and I are avid golfers and cruisers and have a two week transatlantic cruise from Barcelona scheduled at the end of next month. I'm not sure how I'm going to feel about leaving Tess and Baxter for 2 1/2 weeks, but it will probably be good for all of us. Now, let's see if I can get pictures to go along with with very long post!


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks for that Alanna. Lucky ducks. Great pics. Koodos for your therapy work. Wish I had the time for something like this.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What beautiful babies you have!!!! What a great story. I am so happy to hear you got a friend for your first pup, I think when you work long hours it helps them pass the time and not be lonely...yes of course they pine for their humans, afterall we like to feel we play the starring role in their lives...hummm or is it the other way around...not sure any more. Welcome!!!!


----------



## Kathie

What cute little guys you have! Thanks for sharing their story and yours. It is so much fun watching them enjoy each other! I'm looking forward to hearing many more Tess & Baxter stories!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

Welcome. You pups are adorable and the background scenery in your one picture is gorgeous. 

You will have a great time watching the two of them grouw up together.


----------



## DonnaC

Wow! Cool thread! So I've been hanging out here for awhile, and most of you have heard me talk about my puppies --Libby, my dachshund, and Baxter, my Hava-nutcase! Libby was part of my long 50th b-day celebration. Three of my four kids were out of the house, and my fourth was starting middle school. My husband is a workaholic, but, even though I'm a lawyer, I like to have something soft to come home to. I'd never really been a dog person before, but the idea of a puppy of my very own to take care of was appealing. So I found Libby at a local breeder's and fell in love with her. Then, 2 months later, I decided she needed a playmate. I heard about a couple who had raised Havs but who had to stop because the husband was quite ill and needed to get rid of puppies quickly. I'd never heard of the breed, but did some research and thought it sounded great, so I went and found Baxter laying all by himself while his siblings were jumping around, and I just scooped him up.

We don't have enough room for them. We can't afford them. We can't get them potty trained completely. They follow us everywhere. But we do love them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Donna, Welcome, I love the pictures of your two babies, I personally think it is important if you sometimes need to work long hours to have a companion/playmate for your pup, they may just lay around waiting, but they are not alone. The unconditional love is very addicting!!!!


----------



## dodrop82

You went from not being a dog person, to having 2 in a couple of months?! Love it! I guess you've become a dog person, huh? HeeHee! Welcome, and congratulations on your enlightenment!!! Your pups are beautiful!


----------



## amilyn

*Introductions*

Hi! My name is Ami - I live in Fishers, IN with three teenagers, one husband ; ), and three dogs. We have a 10 year old American Eskimo (Hope), a 4 year old Australian Shepherd (Rookie), and three year old Havanese name Toby. He is a joy and delight. My mom introduced me to the breed. She found a breeder she liked and trusted. After the puppies were born, she would drive out once a week to visit them. And I went with her and my dad to visit their puppy. And you all know what happened next! Well, Toby stole my heart. My kids are all animal lovers as well, and we have decided to start fostering and helping other havanese become someone's joy.eace: We are getting two foster puppies in a few weeks. We are all excited to be able to help rescue!


----------



## Moe's Gram

Hi Ami! Welcome to the forum. All of your dogs are beautuful. I am also getting involved with fostering and I am to get two puppies to foster in a few weeks. You wouldn't happen to be the person I am meeting up with in Indianapolis to pick up the puppies would you???? (small world?)


----------



## amilyn

I bet I am! I offered to help other puppies get to where they need to go - I might be transporting three babies besides the two I'm fostering. So glad to meet you! Is this the first time you are fostering?


----------



## Moe's Gram

Well, we did a week long temporary foster situation for a rescued shi tzu last year while her foster family was on vacation and since then I have been wanting to do it but was just waiting for the right time to actually take that step and get involved. 

I look forward to meeting you (you will be the first person from this forum that I've met in person) I'm sure we will be in touch in the next few weeks.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Ami, wow Kim what a small world it is indeed. Amazing how you found each other here. My hat is off to both of you for the work you are about to take on. God bless both of you. Keep us up to date maybe with a separate post about this maybe. :yo::yo:


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Ami and gang! You have a beautiful trio of dogs! Thank you for being a foster mom, too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Bless your hearts...what a wonderful gift you are giving. 
Ami, Welcome to you and your family all of your pups look beautiful and your pup with the blue eyes I would do anything if those eyes looked at me. Can't wait to hear about your Hav and don't forget to include all of the others...siblings are very important. More pictures also, we love pictures.


----------



## amilyn

Thanks for the warm welcome! My mom said how great you guys all were! She has been a member here for awhile - she goes by lsindy (or Lynda and she answers to mom too  She has two havies: daisy and Bo. Daisy is my Toby's sister and Bo is a brother but from a younger litter. It is so funny when we get them all together. And I'm blessed because she lives only five minutes away. (And I do believe her dogs are more spoiled then we were when we lived at home :biggrin1: lol.


----------



## Thumper

HI Ami and :welcome: to the forum! Yes, your mom, Lynda, is known and loved here  As are Daisy and Bo! Havs are pretty hard to resist.

I just love the coloring of Rookie, your Australian Shephard, your dogs are all so beautiful~~

Kara


----------



## Beau's mom

*Beau's Mom*


Hey, there everyone! I just found this site a few days ago -- and this thread today. We live in *Blue Bell, PA* (just outside Philadelphia). I'm a rehabilitation nurse. I run my own business and work from home. We have lots of company every day and Beau has 3-5 other people to play with all the time.

My *Beau* is 9 months old. *He loves all living things! He fears nothing!! I'm pretty sure he thinks he's a lab *. . . We bonded at the airport as the breeder handed him to me -- and we are inseparable (as much for me as for him).

I looked for Beau in March after losing my beloved Sheltie, *Bess*, in January at the age of 14 1/2. She had been sick for over a year and we had done everything possible to keep her living a happy life. I couldn't bear the idea of not sharing the world with a canine companion. My husband is _NOT_ a dog-person and my getting Beau has _not_ been a good thing for him (his loss, for sure). But, Beau is the best at healing my heart.

We've been doing 1:1 obedience training for the past couple months, as the class was just too distracting for him (he only wants to play with all the other dogs). Although it's an expense, he's giving the trainer a run for (my) money!! He's 2 steps ahead of her with every new thing! It's amazing to watch him think. And, once he does something, it's there for good. The trainer thinks he must be a miniature border collie because he's so darn smart!

This week we started doggy daycare. The last picture below will tell you how he is liking that experience! It's _great_ for him to channel some of his energy!

More later. 
Lorraine

Here's Beau:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome Lorraine and Beau, what a cutie he is, I love the sleepy picture with his frog. These guys just run away with your heart. Some of the trainers call my Yogi 'Boarder Collie lite' but that is about his naughtiness. Looking forward to hearing more about your pup and watching him grow.


----------



## pjewel

I've missed the last few postings here from the newest of the clan and for that I apologize. I'm loving all your stories and all your beautiful babies. This is one of my favorite threads. Welcome to you all.


----------



## mommadogzombie

*New here and new to Havanese*

*Good morning to you all. I am new here  my name is Karla and I live in Wa State with my husband, our 22 year old son, his wife and our soon to be born Grand daughter Ammari. And our fluffballs...

I will be getting my puppy on the 22nd of this month and I am very excited. I have wanted a Havanese for a very long time! I have just one picture of her so far. The breeder lives about an hour or so away from us.

She is a little doll, black with some tan and white feet, well you will see the picture. I had wanted this color, I love black dogs, especially ones with a bit of white.

I have not picked out a name for her yet, so I have that on my mind. So many names out there.

Anyhow, I look forward to getting to you all and your fur babies..
Karla and clan*


----------



## Suzi

Welcome everyone! I love the picture of Beau at day care no wounder he was so sound asleep playing with the big boys! Your Beau sounds so smart.
Kara I can't wait for pictures!
Hi Ami you family seems so happy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome Karla and Clan, Can't wait to see more pictures of your pup, you may have notice we are mad for pictures here and details!!!!! You will find lots of informantion and a fun group here on the forum.


----------



## Moe's Gram

Oh my, Lorraine!!!!! Beau is adorable beyond words! That picture of him running with the big dogs is priceless. I bet you have your hands full with him!

Karla, welcome. You have double the excitement and anticipation with a new puppy AND a new granddaughter on the way! Congrats!! Please post pictures of both when they arrive.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Welcome all and love the pictures


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Lorraine and Karla.


----------



## luv3havs

*New pup in my neighborhood!*

Some time ago, I had talked "Havanese" with someone in our neighborhood who had heard about my dogs and had called me for information. I haven't talked to her since.

Today she emailed me a picture of her new puppy and a separate email, telling me about the dog. I opened the picture first.
When I saw the picture, I thought , "Tom King", because the puppy looks so much like Kodi. And it has that "Starborn" look

In the next email, she told me that she did get her puppy from the Kings.
I told her about the forum and I hope she posts the picture of her adorable little puppy.
I am going to meet the adorable new furry neighbor next weekend!


----------



## LunasMom

I am finally introducing Luna and her people. Luna you will meet in her pictures below. DH and I are retired from careers in chemical research and chemistry teaching. As you may know Luna is a big change for us as we have had Siberian Huskies for 26 years and are making a big adjustment to tiny feet and smaller bladders. We live on a marsh on the Indian River Lagoon (yes there are gators there but they don't mess with us or with our pets) with a fenced yard for a big dog that we have resized for our new sweet girl. The yard has lovely shade from a live oak but that also means it produces little twigs that Luna would like to chew. We have gone so far as to vacuum that 1000 square feet of St. Augustine grass for her. (Can you say a tendency to overprotect?)

Luna has a lots of loving family nearby including our daughter, her DH, and our 3 teenage grandchildren. She has a next door neighbor with a Pug she can play with who get exhausted by her. Our son in NJ will visit at Christmas with his Pug. Everyone loves her!eace:

In order, Me picking up Luna (10 weeks and 2 days old) , Luna on the move (12 weeks old), In the yard (15 weeks), Up close (15 weeks)


----------



## krandall

luv3havs said:


> Some time ago, I had talked "Havanese" with someone in our neighborhood who had heard about my dogs and had called me for information. I haven't talked to her since.
> 
> Today she emailed me a picture of her new puppy and a separate email, telling me about the dog. I opened the picture first.
> When I saw the picture, I thought , "Tom King", because the puppy looks so much like Kodi. And it has that "Starborn" look
> 
> In the next email, she told me that she did get her puppy from the Kings.
> I told her about the forum and I hope she posts the picture of her adorable little puppy.
> I am going to meet the adorable new furry neighbor next weekend!


Oh, yes!!!! Tell her she's GOT to join here and share photos of her little one. Do you know who his parents are?


----------



## krandall

Luna is adorable, but I may be a WEE bit prejudiced about black-headed-white dogs with a spot on the rump!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Welcome everyone! It is nice to see new faces and new babies! Your way of life is changing as we speak.


----------



## Prissy

*Prissy a new member*

Hi,

My name is Prissy,
Michael my owner came to the center 7 weeks ago and rescued me.

That was nov 5th. 2011 
I was about 14 week old then. completely shaved as I had fleas, ticks, chewing gums, 
as well as super glue in my hair on my head, where kids had glued some kind of rubans.

This how I looked when Michael saw me the first time.








I allready could do a few tricks such as this one

​
On the avatar it's me, after a few weeks in my new home.

I am really lucky i found a nice home with nice owners, they are still figuring me out. 
Last week I threw up and they found out I had spaguetty worms, they panicked a little,
then went to the vet and got some pills for me...
I must say I feel much better now.

So michael joined you guys on the havanese forum, 
I hope he'll learn plenty of good informations about our race.
Here a picture of me after 5 weeks in my new home










See you soon
Prissy and Michael


----------



## Diann

Welcome Pressy and Michael, 

Looks like your both lucky to have found each other.


----------



## clare

Pressy I think you are going to grow into one cheeky guy! Is you first name Christmas Pressy?!So glad you have found each other,and hope things go from strength to strength,and that you have a happy holiday with your new family.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Welcome Pressy, hope to hear more about your new life, sounds like you found the perfect home.


----------



## Prissy

*Prissy a new member*



Diann said:


> Welcome Prissy and Michael,
> Looks like your both lucky to have found each other.


Thanks, Diann, and you too, Clare,

we are, indeed, *very happy* to have found each other.
My wife also, is crazy about Prissy.

So we are going to be spending Xmas the three of us this year.

I am rectifying the name *Prissy * not Pressy

Things *are going to be just fine*... 
We met a havanese for the first time in dec of 2010 as we were babysitting a Habanese female and an old cat.
We fel in love with the havenese we were baby sitting last year.
Her name is Itsy, as you can see her sitting in the car.

It took us a year to find Prissy.



here is Itsy
She is the one responsible for us becoming Havanese owners !​
Here another one from Itsy
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/1001962jx.jpg/]
Itsy was 6 years old on this picture of dec 2010

Michael​


----------



## LuckyOne

So glad you found each other! Welcome!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Michael and Prissy! She looks so cute and has obviously found a loving family. I'm looking forward to hear more about your new little baby!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Michael and Prissy. Great for you on the rescuing of her. :whoo:


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome Michael and Prissy! You have done a wonderful thing and it sounds like a perfect match. 

Even though Prissy had a rough start, it sounds like a wonderful life ahead


----------



## krandall

Welcome, Michael! Prissy is a cutie. She's a lucky girl to have found a new loving family!


----------



## waybrook

Well I don't know how I've missed this thread, but here goes...

My name is Donna and I'm originally from MO. I've been married to my DH for 33 years and our children are grown and self-supporting (thank God!). DH retired medically several years ago and I retired in 2009. We had moved to south GA from southern OH in 2004 and we love it here. When I retired I wanted a small inside dog (we had a lab and a golden who lived outside). Although DH was not thrilled - he knew that it was a "gotta have". After much research we found Panda in FL and absolutely love her to pieces.

Here are pics of Panda and me and Pan with our lab Murphy (who is wearing a tee shirt - she'd had surgery to remove a fatty tumor under her front leg)...

This forum is the best. I joined when we brought Pan home and the members have been so helpful and kind. Can't think of a better place to talk all things "Hav"!


----------



## davetgabby

gee Donna, it took this long to introduce yourself.LOL You only look 33.


----------



## Prissy

Gee What a warm welcome, 
Thanks everyone, Davetgaby, donna and waybrook, krandal 
piper's mom, lucky-one, becky.chittenden, katie hoping not to forget any one.

Nice to meet you all,
we will see more of each other 
soon on line.


----------



## waybrook

Dave you are too kind - its just good lighting, believe me!


----------



## whitzend

*Hi!*

First Happy New Year!!

I am a newish member but had been lurking for some time  Have posted a few questions in the forums. I never knew this thread was here, found it by accident. Anyway I am Linda, married for 45 years. Have a son (44) and daughter (41) with 4 wonderful,beautiful grandchildren. They are 3 boys (16,13,12) and a granddaughter who is 7 going on 17 lol We live in Western MA. Son is a Police Officer and daughter is a school teacher 2nd grade. My husband is retired from Fire Dept.

We have always had a dog in our lives and after one long year with something missing in our lives we have now adopted Cooper. Last year our Ginger, who was 16 yrs. old passed on. It was a long lonely year. Wow times have changed in raising puppies although keeping up with him is great exercise :biggrin1:

Linda

Husband was so surprised when I told him I had decided on a Havanese puppy. He never heard of them. We always had a Poodle. But when I showed him pictures and explained more about the breed he couldn't wait. I am now training both a puppy and husband. He is a pushover when it comes to puppies :frusty: To him puppies can do no wrong and if he gets his shoelaces untied or pants legs teethed on he is clueless when it comes to discipline :doh: I will get some pictures up, just need a wee it of spare time ound:


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Linda. What a lovely family. And now you have us. You get after that hubby. Everyone has to help train. LOL


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Welcome Linda,*

I am also in Western MA. There are more of us Havanese folks here than you would think.

Kathy


----------



## whitzend

*Thank You*

Thank you Dave and Kathy for the welcome.

@ Kathy are there really others here in Western MA.? Also are there any playdates in the better weather?

Linda


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Well I am in Williamsburg and I know of other folks, Karen in Southwick, Deb, Bob and Trish in Westfield, Deb in Westfield, Joyce in Hatfield, Mary in Mt Washington. I might be leaving some out and I am sorry for that if I am. Where are you?


----------



## whitzend

We're in Springfield.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Close enough to all of us. Oh I forgot Beth in Longmeadow and there is also Jan in Hamden.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

As to play dates thus far they have all been mostly in the eastern part of MA, Holly and Missy and one in RI Pam and Jon.


----------



## whitzend

wow nice group. Didn't realize there were so many in Western MA. lol 

Linda


----------



## jabojenny

*Timmy*

Long time lurker, before puppy, but now that he's here I wanted to thank everyone for the great info on this forum it's helped tremendously. Timmy is quite a character and has fit in with our family fantastically (even with the cats!) Here's a photo and video to get everyone started I'm sure there will be many more to follow.

Jen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6652918269/


----------



## whitzend

Welcome Jen and Timmy. Loved the video. I have to say Cooper and I enjoyed the video lol. He is so cute and I love his markings.

Linda Cooper's Mom


----------



## Pipersmom

Oooh, what a scary ball! Piper was sleeping and your video had her up and running looking for the puppy. 

Welcome Jen & Timmy, he's a cutie for sure!

Linda-Welcome to you and Cooper as well! We have a lot of beautiful new puppies on the forum.


----------



## dodrop82

OMG that was funny! Welcome!


----------



## Brady's mom

Welcome! Jen, I am glad to see everything worked out with Timmy. He is adorable! Looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## TilliesMom

welcome to all the new members!!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Jenny, and Timmy. Don't be shy. He's adorable.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Welcome everyone! Happy New Year!

ps. Timmy's barking started Buffy barking, too.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Linda and Cooper, Jen and Timmy!

Timmy doesn't like that intruder ball in his bed! That was so funny!


----------



## breezes50

*Newbie*

Hi Everyone. I guess I am technically new to the forum, but I have been coming here for help and guidance for the past 11 months. My havanese Zoe is just over 9 months old. She has the cutest personality and she is a loved addition to our family. I also have mixed breed dog who have been living a fairly comfortable life here with us for the past 14 years.


----------



## clare

Hi Timmy tip toes!And Zany Zoe!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Welcome all!


----------



## davetgabby

breezes50 said:


> Hi Everyone. I guess I am technically new to the forum, but I have been coming here for help and guidance for the past 11 months. My havanese Zoe is just over 9 months old. She has the cutest personality and she is a loved addition to our family. I also have mixed breed dog who have been living a fairly comfortable life here with us for the past 14 years.


 Welcome to the forum from our east coast. :canada:


----------



## ajaeee

Hey guys and gals! 
I realized that I've posted a bit already, and introduced Paddington to you, but haven't introduced m'self 
I'm Jae! *virtual handshake here* I live in Toronto Ontario, and Paddy's my first ever real pet of my own. Prior to Paddy, I've had my own fish (woo!) and my family's black and white cocker spaniel, Samwise. Now it's just Paddy and my sister's chorkie, Aki, living in our house. 
So...nice to meet you guys (formally)


----------



## lfung5

Welcome Jae!


----------



## Prissy

*PrIssy a new member,*

Hi everyone,

I presented you Prissy in December of 2011, 
Now the time has passed. 
We think that Prissy is 7 and 1/2 months old.
on this picture she is almost 9 lbs.
Her approximate birth date is mid-august 2011










Here she is in the same chair on mid-november 2011 
she was around 8 to 9 weeks old










She grew up beautifully, quick learner, does everything to please us.
We found out that she had been seriously abused before being rescued, 
she still has fears but she really has a great dispositions.
We love her and she loves us

Michael


----------



## dodrop82

Awwww!!!! Prissy has grown into quite the beauty! Congratulations on finding such a wonderful girl! And thank you for rescuing her!!!!


----------



## Prissy

*Prissy a new member*



dodrop82 said:


> Awwww!!!! Prissy has grown into quite the beauty! *Congratulations on finding *such a wonderful girl! And thank you for rescuing her!!!!


Thanks, I guess we just are lucky. 
We had mentionned to the shelter
that if they had a dog that resembled a *white havanese* to let us know.

10 months later, we received a call and went to the shelter, 
She was so small, shaved and clean, full of scabs, weak but she looked good, 
she was not completely white but she seemed so helpless and so interested in us.

We immediately fell in love !!!.










Pressy at the shelter 7 weeks old or 9 weeks old ? does that seem correct?


----------



## dodrop82

Looks like about 9 weeks...and who wouldn't fall in love with that little face!? You were ever so patient to wait that long for just the right puppy and your patience sure did pay off! What a sweetheart!


----------



## PotatoHeads

Hi everyone! My name is Christine. I work full time, and go to school part time. I am going to school to become a dental hygienist. I have a beautiful sassy 6 year old daughter Isobel. Everyone tells me she is her mother's daughter, and in my heart of hearts I know it to be true. I am married to the best man I know. Anyone that can put up with my "moments" with love and kisses must be grand right? We just acquired two little Havanese boys, Spud and Tater. They are definitely keeping me on my toes with everything else going on, I am already ate up with them. Both my husband and my daughter have picked their favorites, but they have such varied personalities that I really just enjoy them both.


----------



## Prissy

two little Havanese boys, Spud and Tater.










they are just adorable










you and your family are going to be delighted, these little havanese 
are so nice, and have so much to give, it is just wonderful.

Michael


----------



## Thumper

Hi and Welcome to the forum! Your daughter is beautiful and your puppies are cute as buttons! Looks like the family is complete 

Great pictures of everyone!

Kara


----------



## Katja Henriksen

Hello everyone. 
My name is Katja and I decided I would join the forum as I have several customers that are members on here. 
I am the owner of www.eurodogdesigns.com which is an online boutique that sells top quality bling collars as well as a a big collection of the Hurtta products. The Hurtta products have been immensely popular and several of the members here have bought coats etc for their dogs and love them. Please feel free to have a look at my website and i'll be happy to help anyone with any questions that may arise. I will also make sure to post forum discounts in the 'Buyers Programs' thread where they are easy to find for everyone.

I have two Dobermans, and I love them dearly. Their names are Easter & Bailey and Easter is my supermodel. She is featured all over my website as she is the one that models all the products. She is a natural...... Bailey, not so much. LOL. :biggrin1:

Apart from running my online business, I am a horse trainer. I have my own barn and apart from having a few borders I teach and train dressage. I love it and could not ask for a better thing to do with my time. I love being outside and gives me the freedom to be with my dogs all day which is very important to me. One of my mares just had a foal. He is a hoot and quite the cheeky little fellow. 

Here is a picture of me and my two silly girls.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome. thanks for the intro. Lovely looking dogs. Love the ears.


----------



## MylilangelBella

*New Member that just adopted a new Havanese Puppy*

Hello,

I just adopted a new female Havanese puppy named Bella. We are expected to receive her in 4 more weeks. My son and I are so excited.

We live in South Carolina.

I work for the Federal Government.

Bella is our first pet and I know that I will have lots of questions.

V/r
San


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome welcome. I bet you're excited. Here's some info if you like reading . 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## lfung5

Welcome to the forum! Please post pictures when she arrives!!!


----------



## MylilangelBella

Thank you ladies for the welcome and information.

I will definitely post pictures when she arrives.

V/r
San


----------



## clare

:welcome:Is Bella a black beauty,or does she have some white hiding away?Looking forward to lovely pics when she arrives home,how exciting!!


----------



## MylilangelBella

clare said:


> :welcome:Is Bella a black beauty,or does she have some white hiding away?Looking forward to lovely pics when she arrives home,how exciting!!


Bella has some white on her chest.

San


----------



## Ridersmom

Hello to all, my name is Bonnie. I am soon to be mom to a beautiful 7 month old Havanese male who my husband and I have decided to name Rider. Our first furbaby, my beloved Bichon Oscar, made his journey to the bridge on May 9 2013 after being with us for 16 1/2 years. Our world came crashing down on that day. Our hearts and home have been far too silent and still since he passed, so we made the decision to bring another furbaby into our lives to love and nurture. 

Our Oscar brought us a tremendous amount of joy. As a childless couple, Oscar was truly our baby. But when we lost him, we weren't sure that if we wanted another furbaby. Then we decided to get another, but we wanted to have a new and different experience with a different breed. And the Havanese seemed like the perfect fit!!

We first met Rider on Sunday June 30, and we fell in love. He is champagne color and his coat is absolutely gorgeous!! We also met the breeder, Heather. She is a real doll and obviously passionate about the breed.

We get to bring our boy home on Thursday...can hardly wait!! So excited to introduce him to his new home and back yard!! The picture you see on my avatar is one from the breeder that she took today. I have asked her to groom him a bit before we pick him up on Thursday, especially his face. I can't stand not being able to see his beautiful eyes!!

I am looking forward to meeting all of you on this forum and sharing stories about our furbabies. 

Bonnie


----------



## gelbergirl

Welcome Bonnie and husband. You are sure to have lots of fun with Rider and I'm excited for you.
Very sorry to learn of beloved Oscar's passing.


----------



## DebW

Welcome, Bonnie! I also lost my beloved furkid this past spring - I can empathize as well as sympathize. I'm happy that you're able to bring another fur baby into your lives. Congratulations!


----------



## Ridersmom

Hello and thank you both for your welcome.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!!! Thanks for sharing your story. I am sorry for your lost. That has to be one of the hardest things in the world. I have 3 havanese and they are my children. I know you will love your new little Hav. He will bring you so much joy! When he arrives, please start a new thread with pictures and his progress!!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Bonnie, husband and your new soon-to-be Hav, Rider. Sorry for the loss of your Bichon. We lost our Bichon many, many years ago at the age of 17. My decision to go with the Havanese breed was because they are related to and a lot like the Bichon, whom I was quite familiar with and they came in "colors". (I was tired of the all white coat at that point, main,y due to staining). Dudley, our Bichon, had three years with his Hav brother, Bailey and two years with his Hav brother, Tyler.
Best of luck with your new furbaby. He will be a lot or company for you. Please post pics after he arrives.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome :canada::canada:


----------



## DebW

Hi neighbors Fiona and Poppy -

Such a tragic story about your Bramble! I'm so sorry.

Glad you have a new furkid to lift your spirits. Welcome to the forum.

Deb and Sheldon


----------



## Carol Sue

This is a test to see if my profile picture changed....


----------



## Terri

Hi this is my first post too. I read all the posts of the "newbies" but as I have not been on a forum before I don't know how to post anything. Been looking for instructions, but still can't find how. anyway, I live in southwest florida and my husband and I adopted our havanese from a shelter where he was a complete mess with a broken leg..I looked at his
face and into his eyes and it was love at first site! I love all the pics of the members dogs, they are all so lovable and huggable. When I find out how to post, I will put up Reillys picture when we first had him at the vets for his leg and now with his shavedown, almost.
thanks for letting me reply on this thread, hope it was ok. By the way, he is a big boy, l8 lbs.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Terri. Looking forward to Reilly's picture!


----------



## Carol Sue

Good for you for taking a needy pup. He will become an all new dog under your loving care!


----------



## BFrancs

Terri said:


> Hi this is my first post too. I read all the posts of the "newbies" but as I have not been on a forum before I don't know how to post anything. Been looking for instructions, but still can't find how. anyway, I live in southwest florida and my husband and I adopted our havanese from a shelter where he was a complete mess with a broken leg..I looked at his
> face and into his eyes and it was love at first site! I love all the pics of the members dogs, they are all so lovable and huggable. When I find out how to post, I will put up Reillys picture when we first had him at the vets for his leg and now with his shavedown, almost.
> thanks for letting me reply on this thread, hope it was ok. By the way, he is a big boy, l8 lbs.


:welcome: Terri..

you and your husband are good people for giving Reilly a second chance...

Here is a link to the Forum's FAQ: http://www.havaneseforum.com/faq.php

But to give you a quick answer on how to post;

--Click on the "*Forums*" tab -on the left side of the screen&#8230;

--Then go the forum you want to post in "*Puppy Area*" or "*Grooming*"

---than you will see the "*New Thread*" button and voilà

you can start your own thread&#8230;

..hope this helps...and I didn't make it more confusing

Good Luck!


----------



## sandypaws

Terri said:


> Hi this is my first post too. I read all the posts of the "newbies" but as I have not been on a forum before I don't know how to post anything. Been looking for instructions, but still can't find how. anyway, I live in southwest florida and my husband and I adopted our havanese from a shelter where he was a complete mess with a broken leg..I looked at his
> face and into his eyes and it was love at first site! I love all the pics of the members dogs, they are all so lovable and huggable. When I find out how to post, I will put up Reillys picture when we first had him at the vets for his leg and now with his shavedown, almost.
> thanks for letting me reply on this thread, hope it was ok. By the way, he is a big boy, l8 lbs.


Congratulations and welcome to you and Reilly. Sorry to hear about his troubles. How and where did he break his leg? Glad you and your husband saved him and are giving him a loving home. Enjoy your new love. :welcome:


----------



## Terri

*thanks for the welcome for Me and Reilly*

So sorry I took so long in responding to your welcome. As for how Reilly got his broken leg, we don't know, (the police brought him in hurt),but we are grateful it has healed very well and he has no after effects! He is a very healthy, happy big boy now and we love him so much. I can't imagine our life without him at this point. He is a big boy (19 lbs), he gets walked 4 times a day and we put him on the treadmill each day for 20 min. He loves it. We also had him trained and he took to it like a duck to water, the havs are so smart!! He does the RLH bit too, usually at 7pm every evening just as we sit down to relax!! (little devil)


----------



## Terri

*thanks*

thankyou BFrances for the wonderful information for posting. Very helpful. Also thankyou for the welcomes from Carol Sue,Pucks104,sandy paws. Lots to learn and seems like very helpful members to help. be posting soon, happy to be part of such a great site. Terri


----------



## Lalla

Welcome from Cuba and me, and I'm so glad Reilly's leg is all better now!


----------



## Terri

*Thanks*

thank you Lalla and sloppy smooches from Reilly to Cuba. we are glad to make
new friends.


----------



## Lori11

*Hi*

My name is Lori, I'm married, have 2 wonderful boys age 9 & 4. We live in Ontario close to Kitchener. This fall we welcomed our first Havanese puppy, Sophie. She is now 5 months old, and a bundle of fun!

How do I fix the pic?


----------



## gelbergirl

Lori, Welcome.
Sophie is so pretty. How wonderful she sat on the pillow for her portrait.
I am sure you're all having fun with her!


----------



## DebW

what an adorable puppy - even lying on her side. 

Welcome!


----------



## sandypaws

Lori11 said:


> My name is Lori, I'm married, have 2 wonderful boys age 9 & 4. We live in Ontario close to Kitchener. This fall we welcomed our first Havanese puppy, Sophie. She is now 5 months old, and a bundle of fun!
> 
> How do I fix the pic?


:welcome: Lori and Sophie. Love The picture of Sophie on the pillow. She is so cute and it's amazing that she is posing so beautifully at such a young age. Enjoy her.


----------



## Lori11

That's funny, she's a bit of a Princess....she finds pillows to lay on!


----------



## Lalla

Welcome from Cuba and Tycho and me - Sophie is so pretty!


----------



## Terri

Welcome from Reilly and me! She sure is a cutie!:wink:


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Lori and Sophie to the forum! What a cutie Sophie is!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome to all you newcomers and beautiful Havs!! I hope you find this forum fun and informative!!


----------

